# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 6



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES f/u appt 21/05   

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 10/05        

shye       

MJP   FET D/R 01/05 scan 21/05 thaw and transfer 29/05    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, ET 28/05    

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 pill 23/05 

Luckystars waiting for starting pill and 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 HIV tests in may, started pill 

Jena ET 29/05 blast transfer    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! The first to post! We keep using all our pages, don't we?
I think there's a book in there...


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I only have a few Min's as DP's mum and dad are nearly here... I work in Croydon I take 999 calls and dispatch the calls out to the Police Officers. Sometimes I go out in the cars with the officers Which is sometimes fun......

Nic/Miranda My 2nd Hiv test is on the 29th of this month 11am.... The reason I'm going up to the Lister for the blood test is that when Lena told me I need 2 HIV tests 12 weeks apart she told me that if I had the 2nd HIV test at the Lister they can get the blood test results back the same day My GP gets the results back the next day, but I'm now thinking I hope they don't take ages to get the results back..... Anybody have any ideas

Kate - I don't blame you for staying away from Croydon its not a nice place theses days you are better of where you are !!! 

Anybody have any help on this matter ??

Love 

Julie x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie - I've heard the Lister ger results back same day - think heard it from Kate.
My gp's take a week !!!!!!! Mad isn't it. and thats if the Lab decide to do them......apparently they can pick and choose and decline to do the test if they think its too expensive and unneccessary   
If you don't mind going to the Lister and its not too inconvenient then go for it!

Im at the Lister on the 30th hoping to hear we can start straight away and I expect AF end of month/begin of June so hope to get started then

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Lister Girlies..

Just wanted to wish all of you that are up there tomorrow loadsa luck!!    

It's gonna be good news all round - I can feel it!!

We've finally found a house   Now we have to do the maths  

GOOD LUCK GIRLS!!  

Maria xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Nic,

Thanks for that it makes me feel a bit better .....  for the 30th!!! I know this sounds sad and funny but I am very worried about needles.. DP cant make it for my blood test so my brother has offered to come with me bless him..... He is only 18 I think when he See's the hosp he will change his mind and stay outside.... 

 to all of you that are off up to the Lister 2morrow...... I'm off now to watch 24 ( I love it)

Julie x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - good luck all the way from here, girls!
So paranoid my follies have gone  
But hopefully there'll be a few more!
Gone right off brazil nuts...

Congratulations on finding a house Maria! That must be such a relief. And good luck to you, too, for tomorrow - it's going to be a belter! I just know it.

Julie, if you're only in Croydon it's not so bad to go to the Lister for a blood test - it's when it's a six-hour round trip it's not so good!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

evening girls

hope ur all well

just popping in to say

 miranda kate maria and jena for ur respective appts tomorrow

Nic glad u managed to get ur ticker back on

ju mitch allyson hope ur all ok

sorry its a quick one but the  decided on a return visit and i feel poo

due to go into work tomorrow but will see how i feel when i wake up

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cuh. Bloody auntie! She's just got no manners.
Hope you're feeling better soon Em
xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya wow everyone looks great you've all posted your pics   

i made it over the weekend with out falling to bit's , did not go to hospital to demand a scan our local EPAC ain't all that good and don't scan out of hours!!!!! so as soon as i get home from work I'll be ringing to book myself in hopefully I'll get a scan 2morro. side ain't hurting to much at mo I'm actually beginning to think it's not being able to go to the toilet properly i think the pessaries have that side effect 

Also posted on peer support and a lady told me that the chances of blast going ectopic are low as they don't go "wondering" as they are ready to implant straight away so that set my mind at ease to. 

anyway I'll let you know how i get on with booking a scan hope you all have a good weekend and manage to meet up with each other ,I'm so jealous!!! i think i miss going up to the lister all ready   Allyson xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Ally -glad to see your 'sounding' a bit more positive.  Hope they can get you in asap to put your mind at rest    

Wonder how everyones getting on today at the Lister and if anyones bumped into each other yet   either way hope everyones getting good news!!

I'm just too excited and can't wait till next wednesday to get up there and get it all rolling again but keep thinking I need to calm down abit incase they say I can't do it again (although I really can't see any reasons why - but you never know do you).
I think this has come at a really good time for me as my due date was 7 June and this will help keep my mind busy

Anyhoo its raining and Archie is looking at me and making scooby doo noises cause he wants to go out for walkies. Do you know what he can spell as if you say 
W A L K (spell the letters out not say the word) to him he knows. Ok Im a bit obsessed with my pooch arent I   cant help it I love him hes so cheeky!! 

BBL

Nic x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hiya got my scan 2morro at 10 am gulp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Allyson xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Ally - good to hear they could fit you in so quickly.  It'll all be good    
Where is everyone else today? Do you think they met up and went down the pub? Orange juice for Maria, Jena and Miranda or course!

Nic x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

yer it is good the fitted me in but i had to tell them i really needed the scan ASAP they told me that i could not just book myself in i had to get my GP to do...i went to see GP last Thursday and he still had not referred me over!!!!! so the scan lady said she'd ring my GP up coz i told her about my histroy, which then she agreed i really do need scanning asap so then with in 2o Min's she'd rung my GP and rung me back to confirm my appointment i tell you something you really do have to do all the leg work with theses hospitals and GP they never do what they say they are gonna do, if i had not rung them today i could have been sat her all week waiting for a scan date!! i don't know if I'm excited or nervous now about having the scan!!!!! DP is coming as well 2morro i just hope we are gonna see something nice i know we won't see heart beats but just to see a little sack where it's meant to be will take so much stress and worry of my shoulders.

have no idea where they are maybe they are in a pub sipping there oj's and lemonade's there is a pub on the right had side as you walk up from Victoria station maybe thats where they are xx Allyson


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Afternoon girls

How r we all
its very quiet here!

Nic lol @ archie
Bouncer was exactly the same Willow of course is still learning!

Hope Miranda, Maria, Kate and Jena are all ok

Let us know girls

Allyson glad to read that u have ur scan booked
i know what u mean about doing the legwork with gps/hospital

will be thinking of u tomorrow at 10, i shall just be starting work then but will check in as soon as i get in from work

Mitch and Ju hope ur both ok girls

Love Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!
I'm back now - how are you all?
I had three follies today - one has to catch up by egg collection, which is Friday. Hopefully there's more than one in all of them!
There are a couple of small ones too, but not ones they think will grow by Friday.
STILL, that's a bit better than they predicted! Just hope dh's sperm defrosts ok now...
Sorry, no personals - need to get the dogs out before it pours!
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Ally - blimey.  Our consultant told us to ring up EPU when i get pregnant and tell the midwife to go get my notes and she will see I need a early scan...hope I dont have all this ring gp referral malarky. Anyway its great news that you will be able to put your mind at rest so soon and I have no doubt they will rebook you for a few weeks to see the heartbeats.

Miranda - still looking good for you!! Are you back up there wednesday or is that it now till friday?     for your DH sperm thawing ok

Em - it is very quiet here today isnt it.  Hope AF is not treating you too bad xx

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls, Im back too. 

Went ok'ish. Tunde was really positive, said there no reason it wouldnt work for us next time, and he was happy for me to go again, and he went to get Lena to sign the px for the pill, as his wasnt on e/s and he came back and said lena wanted to see me, so we sat down again and saw Dee, who said I need to get my LH, FSH and E2 re done as they are out of date, dh needs his hep b & c and HIV re done, and then they will see what the results are and if/when I can start again. They gave me a px for 3 months worth of pill and 1 nasal spray, which worried me a bit, the pill is in case the bloods come back naff or they cant match me quickly, and I suppose only one spray in case I cant share at all.   Was also weighed, which I wasnt impressed with! I have put on over a stone since I started last time. 

Anyway, back up there on the 4th/5th depending on my af. SO PLEASE come on time. I cant stand anymore waiting around. 

Miranda, glad your app went well hun, roll on Friday! The parking was a nightmare when we got there, had to go round 3 times and then waited for 15 mins! So good job we were early!

And I saw Maria! She went flying past us on the stairs! Bless her, hope she is home soon. Nightmare journey. 

Ally good luck tomorrow. 

Hayley, if you reading hun, I tried to reply to the pm hun but I dont know if it went through as it keeps crashing??

Em hows you hun

Nic, you forgot me! I was on the wine though!!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Girlies..

Ally - Good luck for scan hun, bet you're so excited!!    I'm sure all will be fine - I was also told by the doctor when I went into hospital with miscarriage that it was unlikely to be ectopic (despite having terrible pain on left side only) as I had a 5 day blastocyst transfer. It's more likely with 2/3 day transfers as that's when the embryo would normally be travelling down the tube.

Hope everyone ok.Thaw and transfer on Tuesday 29th now for me so better change my ticker    Praying at least 2 survive and come home safely!        

Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello again!

Ally - good luck for your scan. You'll be magic, I just know it. Sacs full of babies! I can understand you being worried though - we're all right behind you.

Maria - If mine go to blast I'll be up there with you on Tuesday! Though admittedly, I'm now feeling so glum I don't think they'll fertilise. I'm having a real glum one this evening!

Kate - what a pain all this waiting is! It rubs your heart red raw, it really does. Three months-worth of pill is a long time! But there was no problems matching you last time, so I'm sure it'll be fine this time.

Nic - I too am obsessed by my animals! Bless their little furry hearts. Good luck for Wednesday! They'll welcome you back with open arms, I'm sure.

Mitch, Ju, Jena - hello! Jena, did I miss you again? How did your appt go?

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maria -   for tuesday.  So what will your test date be? 

Kate - So do you have to wait for the results of these bloods before you can start again? or are you starting pill next af?  bum I want to be your cycle bud! oh and sorry i forgot you  

Jena - where are you?

Hello to everyone else.  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to have the bloods done on day 2, which will hopefully be the 4th or 5th, and Dee said they could get the results back that day, so I could start this af, depending on what the results are. Im really confused as it goes. I did say so I cant start this cycle then and she said it depends on the results I'll have to ask when Im up there. 

Miranda dont be glum, you have done better than they said to start with, so you will carry on! The reason you are feeling down about the fert is because you have got over the first hurdle of getting the eggs. Honestly, dont worry. PMA.  

Nic, when do you think you will be starting? Are all your bloods in date? I hope we are still cycle buddies. 

Hope to god I get the go ahead to go again, and that Im not on the pill for bl**dy months!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Kate - Dee is lovley isn't she?? Glad to hear you are going back through, do you feel a little better now you know you are off again?   Did you get drunk at weekend?? Did you ask about met??

Miranda - I was very lucky and didn't have to wait today, in and out for me so i must have missed you hun  

Ally - Good luck hun   

Maria - Oooooooo, that will fly by honey, good luck    

Mitch - Have they gone yet

Heffa - Poor you that nasty ol' witch is a nightmare guest, huh   

Julie - Will speak to you soon xxxx  

Nic - Wednesday will be here before you kinow it   

I think thats everyone?? 

Sorry i haven't posted for a while but i have been quite busy!! Well, i am in for egg collection on Thursday   , which means chances are e/t will be sunday.........then the dreaded 2ww........god will i need you guys more than ever then!!!!   Its going to send me crazy    it always does!!!!!!!

Love Jena xxxxx

PS. Forgot to ask about the size of my follies again   , too busy talking about that missing toddler maddie!!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jena thats great news hun!! Well done you!!! Roll on e/c!!! Cant believe you keep forgetting!! So laid back!! Is it me or has your tx gone so quick??

Im not sure if I am off again or not! Feel like Im still on hold?? Tunde said yes, but it all depends on these results doesnt it? 

Also, I did ask about the met yet and he has upped me to 3 a day now, so maybe some weight will start to bugger off? 

Really pleased for you hun. 
xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Kate - thankyou hun, i am begining to think its the norm for us pcos' to have 3 met a day, whatever you do, DON'T get drunk whilst taking 3 a day...thats what i did!!! Oh and you might get the trots too     (i have)

Since i started the nasal spray its flown by!! Bit of a wait up til then but yes i do think has gone quick, bet the 2 bloody ww won't tho!!!    

As for your results..........it'll be ok you'll see, stay positive    

Love Jena xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate i just came back to ask you about the Met, glad they agreed to up it. I should (i dont hold much hope out for it happening though) get next AF beginning of June so hope to kick off with things then. Fingers crossed will be buddies. We are away at end of June though  

Jena - fab news. Good luck for thursday. You are just far to calm and collective though  

Nic x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Out-wardly maybe..............


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope so hun, it was so nice to be there again, feeling like I am doing something. 

Just pray it gets us somewhere this time. My last FSH was 5.6 and LH was 4.7 and e2 was something like 187. That was in december, so do you think it should be somewhere around that still??
I know it needs to be under 10 for Lister, so Im hoping it will be? It has increased slightly since June last year, so I am worrying it will have increased again. 

The weight thing is bugging me as well, wasnt weighed once the last 2 times so obviously have put on weight, and I can imagine them calling me and saying dont bother fatty!!

Dee is lovely, I think I have seen her around a few times, but never spoken to her before. I really feel like shouting Im not a complete cow I promise! So paranoid thats what they all think!!! 



What will your test date be? You and Maria will be pretty close I think?? 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Jena - If you're having ec on Thursday, then you'll be testing same day as me hun?! Thursday June 7th!!   

And Miranda if you have ec Friday you'll be testing June 8th - next day!!   

3 BFP's in 2 days wouldn't that be fantastic!! We can do it girls!!   

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Flippin heck! Can you just _imagine _ the tension round those days?
Three of us testing at once?
Christ.
AND, as I'm an impatient person, and I like to be supportive, I'll test a day early - all assuming I get that far - to keep you two company.

I'm sure your FSH etc will be ok Kate - cheeky gits, weighing you in like a jockey! I'll have a tenner on you, anyway. xx

I just thank God I'm with the Lister - I've been looking into it and almost anywhere else would have told me to use donor eggs with my AMH.
So, you're in good hands, you lot!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]So everyone, repeat after me: Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, Three BFPs on June 7, 
                       [/move]


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My god! 3 of you testing on those days?! That has to be a good sign!! 

My god! 

Im SO keeping it all crossed for you girls, you really bl**dy deserve it. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Havent been able to post tonight as my conection has been soooooo slllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowww

its been taking 5 mins to load a page the laptop nearly went flying somewhere i can tell u!

it seems to be a bit better now!

Junes a good month        
it has to be its my birthday!

altho technically i was due 28th may decided it was way to comfy in there was 17 days overdue    

good news from you all today        

june 7th i will be pacing up and down in more ways than one!
i have bowel prep for my colonoscopy!

nice not!

aunty is still being evil 
I spoke to my dad tonight my mum had spoke to me last night hes had cancer of prostate/bowel and hes not well lost lots of weight and recurrent runs de ja vu so bit worried hes going to the docs tomorrow my mums going with him also
Hes 75 bless him (or will be in october)

Willows doing grand
she loves her new kongs
i found her bouncers old one so shes now got 4 in total she loves them!

oh and shes sporting orangeness 
shes got an orange squeaker
will take a pic on wednesday and post it!

off to be in a mo cos was up til 2am this morning then up again at 5 then 7 
been long day!

will pop in tomorrow after work, roll on 2pm then i have 2 days off!

Emxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Its just a quick one from me as I was nights last night and I have not been to sleep yet .. As I was getting ready for work last night I said to DP that I didn't feel well  So I went to work anyway.... Well I think I may have the flu .. I'm shaking, cold,hot ect.. cant breath the tissues are by my side......

3 of you girls testing at he same time.......    ...

Well I'm going to try and get some sleep now as I have to go to work 2night aswell....... I will pop in later

Love

Ju xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Blimey, 3 of us, wow     

Well everyone else on this board will have their work cut out keeping 3 of us on the straight and narrow!!!   

Heffa - Whens your b-day, dh is on 12th    

No personals from me today as i am trying to get my house in some sort of order!!! Otherwise dh will freak out and not be able to cope, what with looking after ds as well!!!      men, huh??

Speak soon tho

Take care love Jena xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello just to let you know scan went really well everything is in the right place nothing has gone awondering and guess what.................. there were 2 little sacks in there I'm having twins OMG how scary is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! still getting my head around it I'M HAVING TWINS 2 babies OMG OMG OMG.

scanning team were fab they had a good look around and said everything looked fantastic booked me in for another scan in 3 weeks when I'll be 9 weeks so they'll be lot's to see i really can not believe it both DP and me cried i can not believe I've actually done it this day is so much more exciting then my testing day coz now i know I'm safe and so are my babies  sorry if this is a gushing post but it's just how i feel. 

Glad all is going well for you guys wow 3 of you testing on one day thats gonna be great and Kate I'm sure all your blood tests will be fine  OK off to ring family now to tell them about my goodnews. only 1 bad thing today DP got in trouble at work for coming to hospital with me the boss was not happy we both had to go!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr am I'm just gonna 4get it it's not worth the stress coz I'm having twin's  Allyson xx

of forgot to say rung lister up today to tell them about my news and i asked about my recipient and guess what she got a BFP ain't that just fantastic new don't know if she's got twins guess lister would not tell me that but I'm just so happy that she got her BFP as well


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Afternoon girls

Just popping in to post whilst dh is at the gym
Dh has come home grumpy hope he comes back from the gym in a better mood!

Miranda how r u doing        for your follies

Jena        for your follies also honey
My birthday is 14th honey

Kate how r u doing sweetheart

Maria        coming your way only a week til your PUPO!!

Mitch and Ju hope ur both doing good

Allyson just posted to u elsewhere but what wonderful wonderful news    

Am waiting for my mum to ring with news on my dad
also in a bit of a dilemma
because of what happened to bouncer i want willow spayed asap, our vet wont do it til after her first season + 12 wks i feel the longer its left the more i will have time to change my mind.
My mums vet that she had when living here has said they can do it this week!!!!!!!

Do i wait or do i get it done 

Have to chat it over with DH but i dont think i would have it done this week but they can basically do it i just need to give them 48 - 72 hrs notice maybe a bit longer as i want pre op bloods done first, so am thinking maybe get the bloods done and then if they are ok take the next step

I am still scared though

would prefer my new vet do it but they wont do it until 12 wks post first season

thinking positively, by then i will be  and not up to lifting her around    

argh decisions

off to ring my mum

Em


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one as I'm off to work ( still feeling really bad tho) ....

Ally - Just wanted to say I'm so pleased for u Hun  .. I bet u have a smile from ear to ear..!!!!  

I hope everyone Else is well and I will pop in 2mor when I wake up from nights.. Enjoy Ur night...

Love

Julie x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Ally, Dh & Megan 

So pleased scan went well - You must all be absolutely bursting with happiness!!   

WooooooooHooooooo Double trouble!!        

Enjoy every second hun    

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats Ally, Well done to both of you, you must be on cloud 9.  

Em, hope you have had some good news about your dad hun? Also, about Willow. I would go with the vet you feel most comfortable with hun, otherwise its extra stress that you dont need on top. xxxx

Julie hope you feeling better hun, sounds like the lovely "summer" flu that is going round. xxx

Jena, hows you hun?? Hope everything ok. 

Miranda, do you have another scan this week or are you straight in on Friday? 

Maria, hope you ok hun. 

Mitch, have they still not left!?!?  

Is that everyone 

Nothing to report on me, started the "healthy living" (read: diet!) Also did 10 miles on my exercise bike this afternoon after I dropped boo off at nursery. Do that each day should help eh!? 

How lovely was the weather today?? 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girls!

Sorry I haven't posted - keep getting as far as reading messages then something else needs doing.

Wow, Ally - I'm made up for you! Twins!!!!! And both in the right place, too - you must be so relieved.

Kate - I'm up again tomorrow at 11.15 for another scan and another blood test no doubt. I might ask them to hold the blood test - at £115! I won't need one if they're doing EC on Friday.
Oh dear - healthy living? Sounds excruciating!

Julie - I've just had five days of that cold, it's horrid. Still full of mucas now! Ew. Fortunately the shivering only lasts a day...

Mitch - that's one heck of a long time to suffer inlaws! You poor sausage. x

Jena - yes, we are going to be like the three witches in Macbeth on the run-up to the 7th! Hubble bubble can be changed to hubba bubba though.

Em, if it was me I would heed the vet's advice - Willow's only young yet, isn't she? It doesn't seem right to have such a major bit of her body removed before it's had chance to operate! But then, if it was me I'd have puppies with her! I did with both my dogs and it was such a lovely experience... Messy though!
So maybe I'm not the best person to give you advice...

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn it! Maria - you are included in the Jena bit, above. I didn't really forget you, honest!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

HOW MUCH?   For a blood test?? HOW can they justify them costing that much money? Tell them to stuff the test and get you collected and the hell out of there! Its sooooo nice in the e/c bit though!! You know how nervous I was, but the room is lovely, and when they knock you out its SO freaky!! You will be fine hun, and Im betting on 3-4 eggies. x

Yup, healthy living here I come! If af is on time, I have 2 weeks to shift some weight, and I am going to demand to be weighed again! I was weighed in my jeans, jumper and shoes yesterday! That alone has to be at least 2 stone??   So if I go in next time in linen trousers, a t-shirt and no jewellery surely I should be MUCH lighter!!!

Urgh. Wish I was a naturally skinny moo, Im blaming the pco, when I was on my own pill, pre Holly and after Holly I never had a problem with my weight! 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just go in there starkers, birdie! Take a feather boa to cover your rude bits - one of them hardly weighs a thing!
It's not fair, is it? You get yourself all geared up to go through all this ****e again and you still have to do extra unpleasant things like dieting! I now absolutely detest brazil nuts - I never thought I would but I do. Ew.
But they really are packed with selenium - no other food has that much.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Now that would scare them!!! 

I understand they need the healthiest people for e/s but surely they will see that I have only gained this weight from the last tx that only just finished 2 weeks ago! Im ready to go again, but they have to cut me some slack! They havent actually said anything about my weight yet, this is my usual paranoia but Im getting good at that  

I know what you mean about Brazil nuts! I couldnt face the pineapple juice! Was like taking medicine!!! But you are doing so well, you have to stick to it! Im keeping everything crossed for scan tomorrow and as per usual I would like my text as you are on your long drive home!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Will do dear! It's so lovely being able to text someone who knows what I'm talking about!
My ovaries are boiling again - a v good sign. They stopped burning for four days before last scan, but they've started up again, so things is happening!
Hopefully they'll be growing those two titchy ones in time for Friday.

Ach, forget the paranoia! Get some colonic irrigation - loses half a stone that does!  

Going to soak me boiling ovaries in a scorching bath now. Text ya tomorrow!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

morning girls thanks for all you wished still ain't got my head around twins!!!!! woke up at 4 am this morning in a bit of a panic thinking about how much money they are gonna cost 2 of everything     DP is still over the moon he's just so excited bought me a huge cuddly lamb yesterday from the twins lol bless him. 

can't believe how much they charge you for the fsh blood tests Miranda i was discgusted with paying the NHS £45 for them but bloody hell £115 thats a terrible amount!! 

Kate I've put on weight coz of the tx to but can't really go on a diet now I'm hoping that i don't gain to much weight with this pregnancy as I'm so lazy i don't think it'll come off after the birth but then with twins i doubt I'll have time to eat!!!!!!!!! 

of to work now and have the evening off going over to DP parents to watch his belovered liverpool play getting take out too   Allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck Miranda! 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Everyone..

Miranda - Hope you've had good news today hun? All set for Friday?!    Know what you mean about the brazil nuts! Last tx I happily ate them daily but this time I'm struggling, really sick of them - yuk!!

Kate - Well done on the exercise bike hun, 10 miles!  Bridget Jones falling off her bike in the gym comes to mind - that would be me!!  As I said to you before I've gained 10lbs since my initial cons  and can I shift even an ounce of it? NO!! Got to be the nasty drugs  Well I'm blaming it on them anyway! 

Ally - It's gonna take a while to sink in eh? Twins!!   God I think I'd die with happiness if it was me!  Oh and fab news on your recipient - makes you feel so good 

Jena - Loadsa luck for tomorrow honey, enjoy the sleep.       for lots of eggies! Though I'm sure you won't need it!

Em - Furbubbas eh?  Such a worry! I'm sure she will be fine whatever you decide hun   

Julie - Hope you're feeling better? Keep  and flush those bugs out hun xxx

Nic - Hope you're ok hun? 

Nothing to report with me really, apart from feeling unbelievably tired, all the time!  Thinking can it be the meds? But I'm only on the Progynova and Cyclogest now, they wouldn't make me feel this shattered surely?? We've sorted a mortgage and going to view the house we like _again_ tomorrow before putting an offer in, just to be sure it's the one!

Looking forward to getting my ice bubbas back next week!! 3    on here June 7th!!

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hello I just wanted to pop in and say   for Jena 2morrow, I will be thinking of u Hun    

Miranda - How did u get on today Hun

I hope everyone else is well no personals today and I'm still not feeling well at all. I did ** not ** make it through my night shift came home early and went to bed. I hope this cold goes I cant remember feeling like this before!!!!! ... I'm going to have a night in on my own as DP is off out with his mates to watch the football!!!!! So I'm going to watch a dvd get a takeaway and pop in on u lot to see how everybody is....

Love Julie xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello Girls

I' Back   

I shall write later.
I am taking Erinn to her pigespjeder and then I shall speak again.  BLISS!

mitch

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well no on the pill again from today ladies!!!!all excited and rang lister and let themknow.as the usual theyl tell me when to go onto nasal spray.got some omega3 tabs today.should be ok.got to take metformin aswell which i hate takin,makes me feel sick alot of the time.going to do things diff this time around...
1.no hoovering morning after transfer.
2.going back to work when I WANT to
3.resting more,no house work
4.not eat any pineapple
5.no playin around with dh and gettin myself worked up

there are more things that i thought but ive forgoten 

hayley


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girls!

Well, my three follies are now big and juicy enough to harvest, so it's all go for Friday!
Me and dh have decided we want a Big Brother opening night kind of ceremony when they go back in! So excited about another BB - great excuse to sit round watching it, what with the two week wait!

Well done on being back on the pill Hayley! This time it'll work.

Welcome back Mitch! How was the last week or so?

Aw Julie! Sounds a horrible cold! I'm still coughing and mucussing all over the shop, but it doesn't sound as bad as yours. Too hot to be having a horrible cold...

Good luck for tomorrow Jena! May your eggs all be corkers!

Oooh, so exciting to have your very own place Maria! You'll be able to paint the walls bright purple if you wanted! Or, not?
Is there a garden for your furbubba?

Kate me darlin' - how's the cycling? Maybe it's a metaphor! Couldn't you get a real bike and see the countryside? or do you watch GMTV while pedalling?  

Ally, awwww - a big lamb? You must both be like kids on Christmas Eve - I know we would be!

Nic dear, are you there?

xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Go Miranda and her lovely follies!! Are you doing the trigger tonight?? Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!!! (If you have one??)

You will be the BB expert on the 2ww!! Watch it 2 hours on e4!!! 

Yay mitch is back!!! Cant wait to hear the news!!!

Jena, good luck tomorrow hunny!!! Cant wait to hear how many eggies you get!!! Enjoy the sleep!!

No real bike for me yet, dont get much time to get out and about to peddal fast enough for it to count with mini me behind me!!! So I whack the ipod on and sing and cycle!!! (windows shut of course!) I am going to weigh less at the next app if it kills me!!

Been to docs today for a nasty spot that wont go, wont do anything but look like a golf ball on my forehead and its a sebaceous cyst! Charming!!! Got a weeks antibiotics as well as the other tablets! 

Off for din dins now. Hope you all ok, weddings in desperate housewives tonight!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Evening all,

Miranda - Shame its not tomorrow, we could've shared a room and gossiped about everyone on here,   , good luck girl, i expect a report friday evening       

Kate - I am always singing at the top of my voice, which must be terrible for my neighbours as i sound like a cat being swung by its tail, (not that i know what that sounds like, its just the proverbial saying)......

Heffa - Hows your dad??

Hayley - You go girl, think of you and do nowt honey....milk it with your feet up, thats what i say    

Mitch - Whats a perthingymagingy   How was your in-laws visit (or is that out-laws??)   

Julie - How are you doing my little drama queen    

Ally - Congratulations mate, i would love to have twins

Nic - Where are you??

Maria - How are you doing??

I have been a good girl and have got all the housework done, so dh has got NO reason not to fetch me anything i want    , told ya i was going to milk it!!!!

When does BB start?  You know Julie, she sounds just like Nikki from BB    

Have had a wicked day, didn't have to worry about drugs etc.......bliss.....

Love Jena xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just taken the Ovitrelle to release the eggs! It's like the lottery.
In more ways than one.
Go Jena! Massive egg collection tomorrow!

yep Kate, drug-free tomorrow. setting off at 4.30am to get to Londres on time on Friday - scary op!

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!!! 2 drug free girlies!!! Jena enjoy the sleep!!!

Miranda, you will be fine hun!! Honest! Its over so quickly you wont believe it! 

So pleased for you both!!!

Maria, good luck at the viewing again tomorrow, when are you hoping to have completed by??

Hi everyone!
xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello girls  

Miranda love the pic   very nice. I am now trying to do catch up and read all your news avidly. WOW three good follies well done me lovely! Blowing you lots of lovely bubbles     

Go Jena Go Jena   good luck for the morn missus, you have done wonderful. A perthingamy is the danish girls scouts for littlies. Erinn is going camping at the wek-end and I had to buy her a knife to go on her belt. 7 YEARS OLD is all she is! my giddy aunt can you imagine how I feel about that. I thought if I got one for her I would blunt it up a bit first and am worried about doing this. Over here it is normal for the girls to have these things. I must admit though it is not like the U.K . It is more like back in the eighties still full of innocence  still scary.

Helloooo Jules Yep being on the pill is making me   and really tender in my (*) (*) too. Is that normal anyone? I shall speak to Lister tomorrow and find out if my last result is back and when to sniff as she said sometime from the 24 th. So soon I expect.

Hiya Kate   howya doing. I am now in-law free and can roam my house in what ever I now see fit. I do not have to worry if I fart or anything else that feels soo good. TMI I know   I am just excited to have my house back to normal.   It has been really hard not writing on here although I have took a quick peak when they start snoring but not enough time to write.   How did your lister meeting go any helpful info from them?

Hello Em how is your dad, bit of a rough end for you right now. We were lucky with our maddie she was speyed for us as part of the deal to having her. Good luck on deciding  

Hi Maria. Wow not long for you and those litlle  . You are gonna have twinnies too   You are having two put back aren't u?

Hi Hayley I expect you can't wait to get going again. Good luck with starting the pill time goes quicker from there as you know   

I am pretty sure thats everyone apart hello Fluffyhelen hope you are doing well. This a real long post for me and I expect it will disappear.

mitch
xx

me I am fine and full of smiles see


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

Jena  for EC tomorrow

Miranda woohoo heres to your drug free day tomorrow and EC on friday

Maria       fab news about your new house!

Kate  for your cycling!

Hayley fab news on starting the pill

Mitch hows u

Ju i hope u will be feeling lots better soon!

Allyson  

sorry to anyone i missed

i couldnt post last night as my laptop died so fed up as its only 2 months old so has gone back to the manufacturers today so dh has got me my old desktop pc out until its back!

My dad isnt too good hes awaiting urgent bowel specialist appt
they think it maybe bowel cancer so he should get appt within 2 wks
hes 75 in october bless him

Willow has her 6 month check up tomorrow
to me shes 5 months (born 15th dec) they think she is very close to her first season 
We dont want to breed her but i want to have her spayed asap but will have to wait 12 wks after her first season

I had to sit 3 exams at work today
dreaded it passed first one 82% passed second one which i have never passed first time with 83% and the third one i got 80% and silver award!

phew next exam now october

day off tomorrow
looking forward to a lie in willow permitting and aunty behaving!

Em


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Fantastic Em well done u.   

sorry to hear about dad . I hope his appointment comes quick.  Willow is such a lovely looking dog, we always wished we could have had puppies from Ours but she was speyed when we had got her.

Typicall u lot! Its been so long since I talked to you now I am alone    v sorry for myself.

helloo!

Anyone!    (hee Hee)


Oh Ally I meant to have said  CONGRATULATIONS on double rewards    brilliant news

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done on your exams Em! Egghead!  
So sorry to hear about your dad - how absolutely dreadful. Will they treat him with chemo etc, given his age? How is he in himself at the moment?
No breeding? You're probably as well! Puppies are a bit of a strain...

Actually Kate, I'm not worried about the op, as I'll be out for it! But rather the result - pray for me to get three eggs out of those three follies, will you?

Mitch - welcome home! SO nice to get rid of visitors when it's more than a weekend. More than a weekend makes you feel invaded, I think!

Maria, you'll have to put a pic of your new house on here, so we can see it! That's where the twins are going to live, after all, and as nine honorary godmothers we ought to inspect it!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Miranda I was so pleased when i saw you have follies. i will kepp everything I have that there is also 3 eggs there.          when will you find out?

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Friday! Egg collection is scheduled for 9am Friday, and transfer on Sunday.
I'll text Kate and Maria from my bed, so they can let you all know how many eggs were there!

Kate - are you watching Katie and Peter?  
I saw the Apprentice from start to finish tonight - a record!

Everyone else? Where are you?

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I am here!

I have been trying to sort my pics on this pc










not sure of this works!
my beautiful Bouncer
Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

you got it to work! Does that mean we can paste pix in here? Big size?

I'll give it a bash...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bum! trying again...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The smaller the better 

there is a guide in tech support about reszing i just took this off of photobucket you can resize them there also

Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And again? 





Ach, shucks. can't work out how to do it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What do I actually do? I click on insert image and it gives me img img, what do i put between the img-es?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

I upload my pics from the pc to photobucket

www.photobucket.com

resize them there and then copy the img code

Em

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hoorah!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

You can always upload any pics you want into the FF Gallery

there is special album for our fluffy/furry friends too!

I am off to bed now cos aunty is being so unkind
have had awful pains in my legs tonight from my ovary, i dont have aunty as such  just like a choc stuff which with the pain i have had could well be a cyst burst  so off for some medicine and bed!

sleep well
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girlies. 

Blimey, loads of chatting last night!

Em, hope you ok hun, and sorry to hear about your dad. How is he himself?? Hope they are able to help him. 

Willow is huge!!!

Miranda, that cat is either a massive cat, or the dog next to it is tiny!? Enjoy your drug free day!! Roll on tomorrow eh!! Looking forward to the text! You are having icsi arent you? So you will be one of the first to go in. What time was your trigger?? 

Jena, you will be in bed somewhere in Lister at the moment! Hope everything is going ok and you have lots of lovely eggies!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!

Maria, I agree, we must inspect the new house!! Have fun viewing it, and enjoy the bank holiday weekend roll on Tuesday!!!

Mitch, good to have you back!! I cant imagine giving Holly a knife?! Good god! We live in different worlds eh! I swear its all falling apart! Fingers crossed you can start tomorrow!!

Julie hows the cold hun? Hope you are feeling better. 

Dont think I missed anyone did I?

Holly has a friend over today, have her all day so she will be kept busy!! Dh isnt feeling too good, tummy cramps so he might be home early. Katie & Peter on tonight Mira!!! 

Right off to do some housework now!

xxxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Well I'm feeling a little bit better today  My nose is red and sore ... Well DP has gone to work so I have all day to myself... .. I'm off to top up my tan (fake ) never mind lol....

Jena - I hope Ur well and I'm going to miss our chats today... .. I cant wait to hear from you later!!!!!  

I cant wait for BB to start - Oh and I would like to say that I don't sound like NICKI from BB although many people think I do including Jena !!!.... ( just u wait Jena lol ) But I would love to have her figure!!  

I will be watching Katie and Peter later 

Miranda -   for tomorrow  I will be thinking of you..

Mitch - Its good to have u back - let me know what the Lister say?

Em - I'm feeling better Hun - I hope Ur OK 

Ally - Is the news still sinking in !!!!   

Nic - Hows u 

Kate - ever thought of going on the X Factor  

I hope I have not missed anyone ... If I have I'm sorry......  

Speak Later 

Julie x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Kate oooh poor dh
hope he is ok
how r u
hope boo enjoys having her friend over to play
the last pic further up the board isnt willow its bouncer it was her last pic taken on valentines day
altho i think it wont be long til willow is that size, shes feeling very confused as to why i am not sitting next to her on the sofa!

Miranda hope u enjoy your drug free day today

Jena hope the EC had gone ok and u and recipient have lots of lovely eggies
 for the lab of lurve tonight

Ju hope ur feeling much better very soon

Mitch how r u how different life is in different countries

I was up til 330 dh got up at 430 asking silly questions i was in no mood for them!
Willow bless her little paws let me sleep in until 930 

Fluffyhelen thanks for ur ims honey much appreciated 
hope all is well with you

Maria        

Allyson hope all is well with you whens ur next scan
I will update the list later on!

love to all
Emxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello all  

I have just got off the phone to Lena. I think she is a little x with me   . I had the 2nd hiv test done 1 day early my doc told me to as the surgery was closed for 5 days and the tests were not sent off until the next day anyway. but it is NOT allowed as we are obligate to ther recipient to exact 12 wks from the day.  So it looks like I will have another done   

I am totally piddled off now as I did tell my Dr this and they were adament all would be o.k   

Lena will call me back, so I will just have to wait and see.

end of rant

how is everyone?   glad you are feeling better Jules.

Yep Em its definitely different being over here. I know how immigrants feel in our country, as sometimes you are treated a little shoddy here too. It is sometimes seen as you haven't got a brain as you can't speak the same language.

Poor you Kate are you playing Florence today to DH.   Men are always worse than us. Well so my dp likes me to believe.

mitch

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Eh? Surely one day's not going to make a diff on the HIV They're having a laugh, aren't they?

Yes Kate, it is one massive cat. He's a whole stone in weight! It's pretty much all muscle though. Chloe is a very tiny Jack Russell, but she makes up for it by shouting at larger dogs to let them know she can handle them!
We have another massive cat, too - must be something I'm feeding them I guess...
How's the cycling going? How far have you got so far?

Julie, I'm glad your cold is a bit better.

Em, oooh, poor you with your evil auntie. Makes you feel murdrous that. Hope it subsides soon.

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Afternoon ladies.

What a beauty of a day we are having!! 

Our laptop is bust again!!! So I not been about (on my work computer at the moment)

Oh Mitch what a palava! Hope its ok.  Could you not get the lister to do your bloods at your baseline scan? If your starting pill on your next AF then we should be cycle buddies as we are only a few days apart - although when my next AF will be is anybodies guess. And Kate will be around the same time as us hopefully.
Good to have you back anyway.

Hi Em, hope your ok...if not a little tired ! Sorry to hear about your dad.  YOur laptop nots a dell one is it (      - can you tell mine is  )

Julie (or should we call you Nikki    ) glad your feeling a little better.

Jena thinking of you today, hope all is going well

Ally congratulations on your news!! You must be very relieved that all is looking as it should

Miranda i got everything crossed for you hun. good luck for tomorrow   that picture is funny looks like your staffy is a giant compared to the cat and Jack russell - is your jack a short legged one? when we bought Arch we were told he was but he is suspiciously tall.....

Kate - Done anymore cycling?? 

Maria - how you feeling? nice and positive i hope  

Hope i didnt forget anyone

oh meant to ask when you lot drive to the lister do you park in Battersea park car park?

Nic xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Nic hows things going. I have been on the pill since 7 may. So yep we could be cycle buddies if my flipping test results would stop causing me bother! Its like an omen,  1st my chroms thenhad probs with my cmv as they could not read them although was fine. Now this silly 2nd hiv thing, ready to start pulling out what hair I have and that is n't much   I lose my hair when I get stressed, no bald patch just thinning  and me only 33 give it 5 years   .

Still waiting for someone to call me Lena said it would take about 1/2 hour and that was at 11.30 not that I am counting or anything. I want to know because it was intended I would start sniffing at the end of the week proviiding my results were fine.   

so little in no mans land. And I am an impatient miss who hates waiting around.  .

I think Kate and Ally drove and parked at Battsea or something like that. I get the train and walk. I think for ec I will get a taxi thou. It is not that difficult is it?

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Girls,

I have a problem I need some advice and I need i quick!!!!!!!

I will give u short story so I wont bore u to tears!!!.. 3 years ago I had some fluid on my brain so they operated coz of the fluids kepted coming back they had to do some more opertaions...... Then on operation 12!!! I found out that I had a infection so they would have to operate again... I was told that the reason I had the infection was coz they left some stitch's in there that had to be removed.... which they did.. I went to see the DR on the 9th May and he told me that he does not need to see me anymore and that I'm discharged from his care.. We spoke about what I'm about to do re The IVF/Eggshare and he said that was fine this would not cause me a problem, and that any child that is from more will not have the same problem!!!!

When I had my first app at the Lister we spoke about it with the DR and he was fine with that but he said that before I start the TX he would need a letter from the HEAD DR to say that he agrees that I can go ahead with the IVF....

I have tried calling the HEAD DR and got is sectary.. she told me she cant contact him today as he is at another hosp and the letter that he normally sends patients is going to be scanned and she will call me when I can pick the letter up ( to save time) I said to her that the standard letter that they send out is that, I'm not under is care anymore and there is not going to be anymore operations. So I'm not sure if he will add that he agrees with the TX?

When Lena called me about 30 Min's ago .. She told me that they need this letter by Tuesday (when I have my 2nd HIV test) otherwise I cant do the TX !!!! OMG.... what shall I do I have tried everything I can think of what shall  do??

Sorry if this does not make any sense ..

Thanks

Ju


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie

I dont think theres much more you can do than what you've already done

I think Lena must mean you cant start tx this cycle  Surely she cant mean you cant have tx at all just because you dont get the letter by tuesday !?!?! seems a bit mean.

I'd clarify that if I was you.

not much help was I? sorry.

Hope you get it sorted hun
Nic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie, as I'm at work! Shhhhh...

Ju, impress upon that lady you spoke to how inportant this is, and that if you don't have that letter by Tues they'll cancel your tx this cycle. Ask her to fax it to the Lister as soon as she gets it, so they have a copy at least. You can always give them the original later.

xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi All

It seems afew of us have had a tough day with Lister.

Lena never called me back and someone did pick up the phone when I last called and put it straight down again  . 

Not sure what to suggest Jules. I think you should speak to Lena again if you manage to get throu at all! Is you Dr in tomorrow phone up and find out, I would then pitch up there and tell him you have come to collect the letter. Try and get him to do it there and then. Hun what a pain for you   dear me, I think these people sometimes forget that this is part of their job. Making sure everyone is aware of each step as it is so confusing especially to us newbies. 

I felt today that They thought I was a pain in their bottom. I know that another lady has had a bit of a day with them today as well, so thats three upset birdies  

I am going to have to call again in the morning and I am feeling so nervous about doing that, surely that is not right.  

sorry grump head on   

mitch
xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya girls wow some of you are not having a good day with the lister   used to drive me crazy when no one got back to me i used to just ring over and over again till some one actually picked up!!!!!! 

Em my next scan will be on the 12th of June I'll be nearly 9 weeks so it's gonna be a great scan as they'll be lot's to see  really suffering tidiness at the moment just feel like I'm in a daze i just can't seem to get enough sleep.

JU how annoying for you but you will just have to tell your head Dr and the hospital how important this letter is to you, I'm sure they will not cancel your tx for good if you don't get the letter by Tuesday I'm sure you'll just have to wait till you get your letter, i got my self in to state over blood tests i was not allowed to start my tx till i got an all clear from the csv blood test it took 18 weeks for me but never once was i told my tx would be canceled just that I'd have to wait to start. 

Miranda good luck for your e/c 2morro hope it all goes really well they are fantastic up there you'll have a really lovely time they really do look after you well and as i tell everyone have the chocolate cake of the menu   

right think I'm gonna have look for a thread about having twins on here anyone know if there is such a thread on ff take care everyone and good luck to all of you up the lister 2morro xx allyson


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Mitch - I would be a little sceptical about K having knives at that age too!!!!!!!!   

Miranda - Definatley got for the cake of the day, yummy......good luck tomorrow hun   

Kate - Have you been to Lands end yet? Then back to John O'Groats   

Nic - You can park in Battersea Park but i warn you now, £20 bloody quid it costs because to sodding flower show on, its ridiculous, i expect car valet for that!!!! Talk of the goverment making money     ..... not amused

Em - Sorry to hear about your dad, how is he in himself??

Julie - You DO sound like Nicki and you ARE a drama queen like her too,     

Helen - How are you??

I think thats everyone?   

Ok, as for me, well, K decided he wasn't going to sleep last night, finally got him to bed at 2.30 AM   , had to be up at 5!!!!!!! Corse when i woke up i was soooo hungry and couldn't eat anything because of the anathestic, got to hospital and was straight in!! Woo-hoo, Dr came to see me to say he was ready for me and all i could say was great i wanna eat!!    , They did e/c and when i came round in recovery they asked if i was ok to which i said, yep fine thankyou can i have my jacket potato now    , got taken back up to my room and got my dinner within 5 minutes    , at 11AM,  i had jacket potato with cheese n salad followed by a chocolate mouse, yummy   , washed down with tea and 2 paracetomol. Had a littlr snooze then Dr came to see me told me i had given 8 eggs, which is really good, but i normally give them 15, so felt a little sad but Dr said it happens and i am still helping someone (true), i think i was just a little taken back as i ALWAYS get more than that, sorry Miranda and others who struggle, no offence intended. So i have four and she has four, Dr said richards    is strong and healthy, so we will see tomorrow, then he said i could go home, so off i went!!!! Didn't post earlier as i had a sleep when we got back, so thats the story so far.............

Dh buying me a curry tonight and i think i will have a nice hot bath too as i feel a little sore n tender, but lighter!!!!!  

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done Jena!!!

How exciting, leaving your eggs in the lab of lurve tonight! Fingers crossed they'll all be fertilised by tomorrow and you'll have a shot at blasts.

Now, I'm sure they didn't feed you mouse! Tell me it was mousse...

Keep it quiet, but they let us park for free on Weds and they're going to again tomorrow, cos I explained we had a hospital appt. Bless them - it's wonderful to find someone sympathetic and lovely!

Fingers crossed for your eggs!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooops! I meant to say, that yes there is a twins thread Ally - I'm sure I've seen one!
Lovely that you're relaxed enough to go hunting now!
xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

yes mousse, doh!!!!!

Jammy mare getting free parking!!!! Good luck to you if you can get it.......

Dr said chances are slim on blasts, i did ask, so i presume there is a not so good grade egg.... i am nervous now after today.........stupid arn't i, but when things don't go the way you planned it makes you nervous, or is it just me??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh God yes - I'm now so nervous after all my bad news it's ridiculous! You just wish the eggs were in your house, so you could have a quick peek at them every few hours, see if they're dividing.
But you never know what they're going to do overnight - they might all fertilise and go nuts with the cells!

I think it's not the quality of your eggs that makes him say chances are slim - basically with blasts you're weeding out the less strong ones and seeing which go the distance, so with four eggs you probably wouldn't want to risk it. Does that make sense? I was told it was unlikely mine would go to blasts, because of the quantity.

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Allyson

heres a link to the twin bumps thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95113.150

and heres a link to the twin triplets and more board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=152.0

Jennifer will look after you over there shes lovely!

Love Em


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for Ur advise.. DP spoke to the hosp and they said the letter should be ready tomorrow so DP will call her 2morrow morning to make sure they have done it and go and collect it..... I'm just not sure they would have out the right words in it......

Jena - Well done babe enjoy Ur curry and make sure DH is looking after you......

Miranda - GOOD LUCK for 2morrow    

Just going to do the washing up before Katie and Peter start.... 

Hope everyone else is OK ??

Julie x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda - Dr said that too, but you know how you start to analyize EVERYTHING when you get nervous!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Indeed! My left ovary is burning at the moment, so now I'm worried it's boiling my egg on that side!
We have to set off at 4.30am, and I'm worried I won't wake up! though I know I will really.
Honestly, if there was anything else to worry about I'd be a basket case!  
Such a shame we weren't on the same day - I could have done with another FF bird to talk to!
DH is so nervous we'll just set each other off....

Thanks Julie! And well done on forcing the hospital to do what you need them to do.

xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda - I was like that yesterday, said to Dr this morning, i am ready to lay my eggs!!!!! lol

You will wake up, on fact probably wont sleep properly tonight anyway....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, I know - I'm far to geed up to sleep properly!

Did you cluck as you laid your eggs today?


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

If i hadn't of been in the land of nod - i would've done!!!!!!!!!

When i realised i wasn't getting my food in recovery i asked for more anasthetic to go back to sleep having a brilliant sleep i was!!!!!


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Pleased that it went well for you Jena, fingers crossed for you and lots of posiitives too           

Miranda your turn next. You will def wake up after going thru all this   thinking of you.      

Great you have got something sorted now Jules.

Is there a secret code on how to get lister to answer you. Or maybe I am doing it all wrong  
has anyone else kept bothering Lister and were they o.k about it?  

I am quite a quiet lil soul and don't like being grouched at   should I just keep ringing them tomorrow?

not sure what to do

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Mitch! Why are they not getting back to you? I don't know what to suggest. Maybe they're just having a really bad day? I know I had a nurse who didn't seem to give a damn the other day, but when we had her again on Weds she was lovely. I think we all have bad days - it must be hard to do that job.
Have you tried emailing them?

I've occasionally got a grouch, but I just press on doggedly until I have the answers I need. They can sometimes forget how stressful it is, and how you need as many concrete facts as poss, given the arbitary nature of tx.

Remind yourself that you are the customer, and paying money to be treated in a professional, caring and courteous way during a stressful time. Just because it's fertility treatment doesn't make it any different than buying a jumper from M&S - you are paying their wages, don't forget.
Then phone them and leave a firm but pleasant message that you would really appreciate a call back as soon as they're free, as you are starting to worry.

xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

You have such a nice way of putting things Miranda   

Thanks hun

I will put my armoured suit on and keep digging away I think. I do have a reason why I keep pushing them, as we have booked a holiday in July and I need the tx finished. and in-laws have decided they are coming back but no firm dates so I would be on tenter hooks if I have not finished as I have not told them anything.

never mind. I can still smile. Erinn drew me a pic today. She said it was to remind of what she looked like whilst she is away. SSooo sweet. It is her first time and she is so eager to go. I still packed a little good night letter as a surprise for her with lots of kisses  

I now have to camp in my front room with my son as consulation because as he says he never goes away!!! 

mitch
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Girlies

Sorry! Only a really quick one from me to wish...

[fly]  MIRANDA LOADSA LUCK FOR EGG COLLECTION TOMORROW!!!!  [/fly]

Be thinking of you hun!   

Please text me with the good news as soon as you feel able   

Love and hugs to all, promise to catch up with you all tomorrow.

Maria xxx

P.S Well done Jena!!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

[fly]    Good luck Miranda for EC    [/fly]


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, you lot! I'm sitting here with a lump in my throat!   How are you all so lovely?



Thanks for that - and Maria, you and Kate will be the first to know!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, its just a really quick one from me, 

Miranda GOOD LUCK!!! You and dh will do brill and your embies will be having a great time this weekend!!! Cant wait to hear!!!!

Jena, brilliant news on the 8 eggies hun, dont worry about blast!!! You will do great!!!

Also the parking - we were up there on Monday and we just paid the £5 for how long we wanted, the £20 is only if you are going to the flower show!!!!? Miranda, how did you manage free parking!?!?!?!

Julie glad you got sorted hun. 

Mitch, I had trouble getting through SO many times, that was part of my problem but I just kept trying! (Of got dh too!) its your tx hun, kick some bottom!!

Hi everyone! Im away for the weekend so wont be posting, but back sat night as we have the christening!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning all,

Just a quickie from me.....

Miranda - Good luck today hun, i am thinking of you  , 

Kate -    really gutted i didn't say something toparking attendants now!!!!!!

Mitch - Camping is fun (even in the front room) have fun   

Everyone else, hi, will post later when i have heard from the lab of lurve.....

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Miranda I wish you lots of luck today hun                                               


Jena can't wait to hear how you got on   

speak to everyone later 

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning,

Miranda -   today   

Kate - have a good time way......

Jena - text me as soon as u have spoke to the Lister??   

Mitch - Have you got to have the 2nd HIV test again

Nic - I hope Ur well......??

Well a quick one for me I'm still having problems with my Dr.. as the lady that DP spoke to yesterday said that the DR wrote the letter she said she would call me when I can pick the letter up when it was ready... Well we have called today and she is off today!!!!! I'm so angry to be honest she said she would help me and she has done nothing!!!!! So I have called again and spoke to another lady there that knows my Dr, I have told her that I don't care who writes the letter I need it done today!! I said " I will sit there all day in the ward until a Nero Dr writes and signs this letter"!!!!!

I know its sounds like I'm being rude but unless I start to be a bit firm I wont get anything done!!!! So we will c!!!! ** I will update you**

I hope everyone is well 

Love 

Julie xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie from me, the lab have called and all 4 eggies have fertilized and i am due back Sunday at 8.45 am for e/t, they said that if they go to blasts they will call me before we leave to let me know!!!!!!    I can't tell you how relieved i am!!!!!!!

Will be back later to check on Miranda and do personals etc.....

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Wonderful News Jena, so pleased for you hun. Given the choice will you opt for blast? i have been thinking about this one. I know my con has said she is going to push for that if I get that far.

Well, as for me Dee called back. She is a nice lady   or she seems to be. I will be staying on the pill for a while longer. I have to repeat the HIV test when I go for my baseline scan now, so atleast I do not have to come across just for a blood test, which is what Lena wanted. I have to phone on mon ( I know bank holiday but was told to phone on the off chance) or Tues, they still do not have my chromes back yet. thats ben 3 and half weeks. so just waiting for that then I shall get a call to start sniffing.

so moving forward again.

I am so excited for you Jena,

there will be you Maria and Miranda all doing your 2ww together. 

mitch
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Just popped home for lunch so a quick one again..

Fab news Jena!! 4/4    

Fingers crossed they go to blast for you hun    

[fly]3 BFP's June 7th Girls !!![/fly]

Hello to everyone else..

Maria xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just popping in as just in from work

Jena fantastic news honey
100% 

Any news on Miranda    

Hope everyone is well will be back later to check how everyone is and do personals and update the list!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just checking on Jena, Well done!!!! All 4 fertilising is brill!!! Fingers crossed for you hun!!!! 

Mitch, good news that you dont have to come over just for the HIV hun, what a palava that was? 

Gonna be a busy fertilising week for this board!!!



Im off now, got to pack Diego's stuff!!!
xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Have a great week end Kate speak to you soon

xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well WHAT a day I have had!!!!  .. The head hosp called and said the letter was ready for me to pick up?? I thought great thats brill... So off I went and waited. The lady gave me the letter and I read it... OMG it had nothing in the letter what the Lister wanted I started to cry with anger.. When I saw the DR I told him that the Lister said the letter had to say that the condition I had was not hereditary!!!!!

So I said to the lady that this letter was not good enough and it needed to be changed.. She said there was nobody there that could do it... I said this is a hosp I have had 18 operations here and nobody could help me!!!  Weren't happy.. she asked me to wait which I did.. She came back a while later.. and said she has found a Dr that knows of u ?? ( that is not good) the Dr said she would write the letter and give it to me...

So I HAVE the letter with me and I will take it with me when I up go for my blood test on Tuesday to the Lister!!!!

I hope everyone else is well... I think I might treat myself to a takeaway tonight as I have had a very bad day 

Any news on Miranda yet??

Love Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie - so pleased you got it sorted. Tears normally help! I can imagine you were very stressed about it. Well done for standing your ground and getting there in the end.....did you do a Nikki style tantrum?  

Jena - oohh fab news for you! well done you. got my fingers crossed for sunday.

Mitch - glad your all sorted now aswell.

Miranda - hope you enjoyed your sleep   Cant wait to hear your news. You have been up against so much and you really deserve a BFP! 

Kate - Where are you off to hun? Does Diego have his own suitcase   I been to my friends this afternoon and she has a new kitten - its adorable. It was rejected by its mummy and is boss eyed!!!! So sweet!

Hi to everyone I missed!

Catch up with you all later
Nic x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya just a quick hello and to check in to see how miranda and jena jas got on 

wow jenna 4 eggs have fertalised thats fantastic if you do get the option of going to blast go for it i did and i got 2 to blast on day 5 and the other 5 were nearly there too, as you most prob know you have a much higher chance of getting a bfp with blasts so fingers crossed for you you'll be going back for e/t on tuesday 

miranda not back yet so i'll pop back on later 

Julie i got a sore head just reading about all your hassle with the hospital glad you got it sorted out and you do have to be firm with them coz they don't care at the end of the day it's just there job!!!!! but at least now you have the letter and your all most ready to go 

right dinner time ciao for now love Allyson

ps found the twin thread.............. thanks for the link em xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Nic,

This time around I will say yes I did have a Nikki tantrum   it worked so Im happy 

x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda - Where are you? How did you get on??

Thankyou to everyone else, i am soo relieved.......

Told ya all, Julie sounds sooooo like Nicki and she is a chav!!!!     

Can't stop as dh has got dvd's for me and some yummy munchies......

Big hello to you all and i will be back on tomorrow..

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girls!
I'm back and finally sitting down to tell you my news. I had four eggs! So brilliant, because they were expecting a maximum of three from the scan.
Two are mature and two are immature, but they're going to try and mature them in the lab. Dr Thum said he was expecting ET on Monday or Tuesday, which is even better news - they must be looking ok for him not to say Sunday.

Now I've got to worry whether dh's frozen sperm defrosts ok and that there's enough there to fertilise all four. If they do, I could even - and I can hardly believe this - have two snowbabies to fall back on!!!!!!!!!!

But blow me down - the trapped wind caused by those suppositories is sooooooooo painful! I just did the most hideous sounding fart in the world!

Kate - the car parking on Monday was ok because that was press and royals day. The lady on the gate was made up we did so well today! So sweet I could have  

Pray for me, that mine and dh's gametes meet and fall in love tonight...

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Miranda - It's all absolutely brilliant hun!! I'm so pleased for you and dh - my babydust spell worked!!! 

Sending you loadsa     for your 4 to fertilise hun, you so deserve it!  Come on embies!! Good luck for the call tomorrow  Oh god tell me about the blinking Cyclogest  I'm on 2 a day and have to use them until I'm 3 months pg if it works  

Kate honey - Hope you're having a lovely break away 

Love and hugs

Maria xxx

[fly]3 BFP's June 7th!![/fly]


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Lister Ladies 

Wondered if i can join you here,  

I am currently doing ES at Lister and started stimming on 23/05 - have to go back on Mon for 1st scan and hormone tests  and DH shall be driving- normally I go  by train but have to be there early - just wondered where  is the best place for parking ??

Thanks 

CJ xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Maria! 
I have my first Cyclogest to take tonight - ew. It ain't going rear entrance though - not the way I'm feeling!
I'll post tomorrow to let you know about the fertilisation.
xxxx

Hey CJ! It's best to park at Battersea park - you avoid the congestion charge and it's nice and near. Go straight across the bridge from the hospital and turn right straight away and you're in the park - it's £1.80 for an hour and £3.60 for two.
Good luck for it all!

xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda - Yay thats fabulous news     , well done you!!! I had Dr Thum do mine as well...... did you have the chocolate mousse

Let us know ASAP when the lab call you today...

CJ battersea park is the best place to park and i think Lister are great, good luck to you hun   

Kate - Hope you are having a nice weekend away

Mitch - There are pros and cons to blasts, so i will go with what the experts say,  

Julie aka Nicki - Who is she?? Who is she??     so funny

Nic - How are you?

Em - You ok, you quiet?

Maria - Are you getting nervous??    

Hi to anyone i have missed. Are you all being quiet in preperation for us 3 and our 2ww together

Love to all Jena xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I did indeed have the choc mousse! But could only eat half of it - the anaesthetic made everything sweet too sweet yesterday.

Gawd, I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO scared about the phone call this morning!  

xxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Miranda & Jena for your tips on parking  sorry to be     but by the bridge do you mean the big one ( Chelsea Bridge ) ??

I have had a really good exp at Lister so far, very helpful  

Miranda - good luck for your news today  

Jena   too

Hello everyone else - will have to do some more reading so i can find out where everyone is but wish you all lots of luck  &     

xxx CJ xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls.

Well done Miranda!!!!!!    .. I'm so pleased for u Hun!!!!! Make sure you keep Ur feet up today, and let us know the news asap from he lab!!!!! 

CJ - Welcome .. I have not drove to the Lister yet as I'm still on the pill, I'm back up to the Lister on Tuesday 

Well I'm glad yesterday is over all that running around..... Well I have the letter I need so I'm happy now.. Me and DP are off to buy a new fridge today ( about time ) 

Not long until BB I cant wait....

Jena - did u enjoy Ur dvd's? , Kate I hope Ur having a good time away 

Well I'm to go and wake DP up!!!!!

Speak Later...

Julie ( NICKKI )


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

just a real quick one from me, will try and get back later and post properly

i couldnt leave without saying to Miranda I am so made up for you - 4 eggies is fantastic.  

Everything is crossed they did the bizzo last night  

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning ladies

just a super quick post from me

Miranda fab fab news so pleased for you hope all has gone swimmingly in the lab of lurve last night

      

Jena hope all is going well with your embies honey       

welcome to CJ  with stimming honey

Kate hope u have a great weekend away

Maria almost time for your snowbabies to come home!

Ju, mitch, nic and anyone else i missed hope ur all ok

Allyson glad u found the twins board
jennifer and ajax are lovely and are sure to look after you
do pop back tho and let us know how ur getting on!

sorry bit quiet atm
had a niggly headache for 3 days not sure what it is
feel bit sicky this morning, could well be the d/r drugs starting to kick in finally
next injection due on friday and normally get a bit off colour a week before the jab so maybe its that

no news here except my dads got his appt with the colorectal consultant on 4th june a week on monday

back later (i will be honest i had an early night last night 8pm!) 
Love Emxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Morning girls

I have just got back from Howie's football match. I went to get him changed and got kicked out the changing room,   you forget the boys are growing up. I was a little   felt like a right lemon. They are right of course but it takes someone else to tell you . I am a bit like mother duck wading in oblivious to anything else.

Fantastic news about your eggs Miranda what a nice surprise. heres    to your two    snowbabies.

Your Dr seems like he know what he is doing. Very Jammy about the parking   I'm taking notes 


Hows are your eggs doing Jena, any news? I agree con know what they are talking about. we will see when I get to the stage of ec what the best option will be.

Hi Nic you have your appointment this week don't you? Hope all goes well for you let us know how you got on   

Well Jule, it seems we are both back on track again. What a nightmare for you. Glad it is over. 

Hope your dads appointment goes well Em, I know the d/r it supposed to taste bad, but, what sort of bad taste is it?

Kate  Diego having (can't remember her/him)its own suitcase is the same as Erinn has a lead to take her rabbit for a walk.    

Welcome cj this is a nice thread who is your con at Lister? I am seeing Dr Jaya parikh.

Maria you must be counting down the days until you are reunited with your   snowbabies. Not long now hun.       

I am going to a BBQ tonight so hopefully the weather will stay warm. The camping in the front room wiith Howie, wonderful! Atleast I managed to talk him out of sleeping in the garden  

mitch
xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda - Have you heard yet??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well someone phoned the office when I'd popped out, so I waited an hour and called them  

It's ok news - one has fertilised and will be put back on Monday. That is so much better than none! And none was eminently possible, given our odds of success.
One fertilised abnormally and one didn't fertilise at all, and the other must have been too weedy to bother trying.
BUT... and you know what I'm going to type now.... Repeat after me: IT ONLY TAKES ONE!!!!!!

Em - how's the head now? That sounds horrible! Good that your dad's got a relatively quick appt.

Mitch - hope your bbq goes well! So embarrassing, the changing room incident!   

Thanks for all your good wishes girls! And yes, Curly, you really can't miss Chelsea Bridge - it's right opposite!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda - Yes indeed it DOES only take one, well done hun, we can help drive each other nuts on the 2ww (and Maria too) we will be barking mad by the end of it       

CJ - If you miss the bridge, i have a spare coupon for specsavers     

Mitch - I worry that i will do things like that to K when he gets older!!      

Em - Are you using the nasal spray?? (i think i have missed something  )

Hi everyone else    

Love Jena xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It does indeed Jena! I really feel like we've overcome SO many hurdles to get this far - Wilma the mbryo is destined to be a very strong child.

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

I really really wish all you very best luck in the world mate xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

Miranda fabulous news honey it only takes one good un!
keeping everything crossed for Wilma!

Jena r u transfer monday too 

Maria not long now babe

CJ when is ur next scan at lister hun 

Jena no u havent missed anything hun
I have been D/R for a few months now altho the first injection was a 3 month one and it didnt work 

because i have severe endo, the idea is i down regulate for 3 months prior to starting treatment and it gives better success with endo ladies as the d/r drugs keep the endo in remission or thats the theory its proven so my cons is trying that with me incidentally a fellow endo lady had the same protocol and now is expecting twins!

I am not sniffing atm i have a monthly injection my next one is june 1st and then have another one july 1st and we hopefully will start stims in july we are still waiting to hear exact dates, before that i will have to go to clinic for a baseline scan and blood test which will show if i need to commence sniffing

Em


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Miranda - I'm keeping everything crossed for your little fighter Wilma! She must be looking good hun if they've suggested a day 3 transfer instead of a day 2!! Grow Wilma Grow   

Jena - I'll be up there with you on Tuesday if your little ones go to blast  If not loadsa luck for transfer tomorrow hun   

Kate - I know you're having a lovely well deserved break, thinking of you! 

CJ - Welcome  Good luck for your first scan on Monday   

Mitch - Yeah I'm counting down the days now - getting very nervous! Enjoy the BBQ 

Em - Sorry to hear you've not been feeling well  BIG HUG!! Hope you feel better soon! 

Nic - Hiya hun, hope youre ok?   

Julie - Glad your tantrum paid off and you got things sorted! And thank god I'm not the only Big B fan - love it! Counting the days til it kicks off again  Won't be able to have a glass or 2 of wine whilst watching it this year tho  But who cares I'll be PUPO!! WoooHooo   

Hope I've not missed anyone?! Love and hugs to all xxxx

[fly]3 BFP's June 7th!![/fly]


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

ladies 

Thanks for the warm welcome   and the bubbles xxx  

I am back at the Lister on Monday morning for my 1st scan and hormone checks - should  I expect to see any follies at the 1st scan - haven't really felt any different since I started jabbing - maybe a little tired but thats all -  just wanted to know what I can expect also I forgot to ask which blood tests they will be taking?? My consultant is Dr Thum. 

Your right Jena - if I miss that bridge - there is something wrong   

Miranda, Kate, Mitch, Em, Nic , Julie, Maria, hi to you all-    

 CJ xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay for the 3 BFPs!!!! And yay for Tuesday's FET Maria!
I just find it amazing, given all we were up against, that we actually have an embryo waiting for us! One that's actually a part of both of us!
It's more than I dared hope.

I'm with you - thank the lord it's not only me hooked on BB! We'll be watching it sober, as you say - do you think we'll enjoy it as much?  

Em, it's so exciting that you're finally on your way - three months must seem like FOREVER when you're waiting for tx.

Jena, Julie, Mitch, Kate, Ally, Hayley, Nic and CJ -   !

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Flippin heck!! You lot can talk!!!! I have tried to catch up!!!

Miranda!!! GO WILMA GO WILMA GO WILMA!! I cannot tell you HOW blooming pleased I am for you and dh!!! Roll on Monday!!! WOOOOHOOOO!!!!

Jena, I havent missed anything have I? You are in on tuesday Sorry if I have it messed up! Whichever it is, I hope your bubbas are doing brill!!!

Maria, thank you for thinking of me this weekend! I am SO excited about your blast bubbas coming home!!! (and just in time for BB eh! ) You 3 are going to have so much fun going mad together!!!

Julie, good for you!! I cannot believe how much hassle they have caused you with a letter. I would have done more than cry, I would have been  What's all this about you being like Nikki and a chav huh!!!!

Mitch, hows you hun Hope everything ok, and Erinn ok with her trip away!!

CJ, welcome to the mad house! How on earth did you manage to not post on here before stimms!! I was on here for months before I got that far!!! Yup, you def wont miss the bridge!!!

Also, glad I was up there on Monday then if you all had to pay parking! Thats a rip off!!! £20 for no matter how long? S*dding flower show!!!

We had a nice evening, back tonight for this christening tomorrow, dont even want to go!!! I would MUCH rather be back at the beach but Boo is excited and its her friends christening, and my friend is the mummy so cant not go, but smack bang in the middle of a bank holiday.  Diego does not have his own suitcase!!! He may well do if he keeps travelling!!!! Such a well travelled kitten!! I did very nearly throw a hissy fit today, as I swear, every single woman I saw was pregnant! Im not kidding, I walked into about 4 and all Boo kept saying was "she has a baby in her belly, and her and her......."!!! Even dh was starting to think there was some sort of antenatal class going on!!!! It did turn into a funny situation though so that was one way of handling it!! Dont get me wrong, I dont wish they werent, I just wish I was!!! (ARGH!!! Casualty - 2 preggers!!! )

ANYWAY!! Rant over!!! (ooops!)

Miranda, Maria, Jena here is a little dance just for you!!!

[fly]               Maria  Miranda  Jena               [/fly]​
Hope it works!!!

Off to watch a film now and have some popcorn maybe.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate! Welcome home sweetpea!

I thought you were away for the weekend! Thanks for my dance birdie - much appreciated.

I had Chinese tonight, and WINE. Mmmmn. Last time for nine months, so there.

I had another omen as we were driving back - the radio was on Magic FM and when the signal ran out the radio flashed alternately 'NO AF' 'MAGIC' !!!

So... do you think I'm superstitious?


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Miranda - Good luck for tomorrow       how exciting...

Kate - Glad you enjoyed your half weekend away      

CJ - I am sorry i didn't realise you were that far into tx before posting here, wow!!!!!!    

Maria - What time you there Tuesday hun

Julie (nicki) - I like BB too.......   then i meet the look a like stars of the show - YOU    What time you there Tuesday for test??

Em - I feel for you i really do!! 3 months blimey it must feel like FOREVER!!!!    

Mitch - When are you back at Lister Sorry i think i have forgot??   

Nic - Your quiet on here, you ok??

Ok, they called me this morning and i have 3 8 cells, and 1 4 cells, sooooo they are going to blasts and i will be in on tuesday to have them back with me, i have to say girls, i am kacking myself this time, never been to blast before, feels different this time, soooo nervous its unbelievable, i am going to be officially insane by the time we test!!!!! We will just have to gossip about BB to try and avert our minds      

Q: If i put babydust in my thread for the 3 of us, will i jinx it??

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning Ladies

I'm off to a wedding today - look at the weather !!!! typical isnt it.  Girls its a ebay wedding - everything is from ebay - outfits the lot       Will give you my verdict tomorrow  

Jena - fab news for you!! good luck for tuesday - will you freeze if you can? are yuo having 2 embies transferred?

Miranda - good luck for tomorrow.     hope your embie is doing well! and what a sign that was (radio)  I had chinese and wine last night - wine makes me so tired

Kate - enjoy your christening today even with the pants weather


CJ - i got to find that bridge on wednesday!! sorry should say DH has to find it!! good luck for your scan. we have a follow up consultation with Dr Thum on wednesday

Maria - fingers crossed for you on tuesday. are you having one or two transferred? they are blasts arent they?

Em - hello, hope your having a good weekend x

HI to everyone I missed

Nic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I just told dh he wasn't going to buy this car on eBay because its registration plate said BFN!
Another car had PG in its plate, so I said that would be ok...

Magpies? Stepladders? Sigh.

Oh dear Nic - a wedding? Poor things! The pictures won't be the best with it lashing down with rain!

Jena - good on you for going to blasts! So exciting. Are you naming your embryos? Kate insisted I named mine, and the first female name I came up with was Wilma - another omen (will ma)

xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Morning - - its absolutly  chucking  here. reall makes me want to stay in bed - yet no its sunday and I wake up at 6.45    I will try and have an afternoon siesta  

Miranda hope tomorrow goes well .xxx
Jena great news  
Nic - my DH is driving too - going to borrow a sat nav - to early for map reading !!
Hi Kate, Maria, Em & Nic - hope everyones having a nice weekend even though the weathers crap !!

xxCJ xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES f/u appt 21/05   

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 10/05        

shye       

MJP   FET  Testing 7th June      

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx,  Testing 8th June      

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 pill 23/05 

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 HIV tests in may, started pill 

Jena  Testing 7th June     

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 stims scan 01/06     

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

Just thought I'd let you know as an ex Lister ES lady...  Was just about to start tx at my local clinic with my AF which was due in the week!  the most bizarre thing has happened though!  i done 2 x HPT's this morning (just to hurry my Af along more than anything) and I've got 2 BFP's!!!!  naturally as well  
Can't understand it, I'm trying to be cautious as I know it's very early days!! 

Helen xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done Helen!

Who would have thought it? That's absolutely brilliant news.

Congratulations!

xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations Helen

thats absolutely fabulous news

 a plenty coming your way!

Emxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

AAWWWW Fantastic Helen, natural too. what a wonderful surprise!!  Congratulations you must be estatic!

Mitch
xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello to everyone what a lovely day ( for ducks)

My poor Erinn is camping and I get a phone to tell me she forgot her coat and her trousers were soaking. (not I miss u) So I had to travel and hour up the road to bring her stuff. I don't know what the leaders thought of me and my packing   Atleast Erinn is having a good time she talked non stop about a rope swing they made and how she fell in the mud! Oh the joys. 
The leader thought if they called me she would want to come home. Nope not her I barely got a wave. though as I left again she quickly ran and back to me   its good to feel wanted. 
I was not sure who got the most room in our homemade tent behing the settee the dog or Howie, I know it was not me  Boy my dog can snore.

Wilma sounds like a good name for your embie Miranda, I like the pun  I think it is absolutely brilliant you have come this far considering your con. well done you. 

Do you have a cat lead then Kate   I can imagine Boo parading round the outside with it you would have to get a glitsy collar too. Madddie has a diamante one in Pink. Oh how the father in law loves it when he goes for a walk 

Jena ohh I am excited for you first time fot blasts Heh. good for you. roll on tuesday.

How are you Jules getting yourself sorted for tuesday. how long does it take you to get your results back from Lister?

Cj How long have you been stimming? I have a brain like a pigeon   

Hows it going Ally any morning sickness yet now it has sunk in.

Hi Nic good luck with your appointment,

Oh Maria so exciting. 2 more sleeps to go. How many frosties do you have?

My Em you do d/r for a long time hun, do you get side effects like headaches and things?

How are you doing Hayley have you started the pill yet?

gotta go taking dh and Howie to watch a football match

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I have just got home form an early shift, thank god its over and I'm on holiday now until the 15th June I think   .. Not sure they are going to cope without me but never mind.. We are off up to see DP's sister who lives in Cambridge and then may go on to Norfolk depending on what the Lister say as Im not sure when I will start the Drugs!!! 

You lot can talk .........

Jena - Well done for the blasts!!!!!!     I'm up at the Lister on Tuesday for my 2nd HIV test at 11am, I hope we see each other?

Kate - Glad Ur back did u have a good time.....?? ( oh and I'm not a chav)

Miranda - Are u back at the Lister tomorrow    

Nic/Em - How are u both 

Maria - Not long now hun!!!

Mitch - I hope Ur well... The Lister said they should get the results back in 3days..... ( not to bad)

Cj - What stage are u at and when are u next at the Lister ?? 

It only takes me about 40 Min's to get there not to bad I just hate the walk from the stn..... I'm lazy!!  ... Well I'm just going to have some lunch and then do some more washing   and wait for DP to get home he has gone to paintball.. ( not my type of thing) I would rather have a nap!!!  

Julie ( aka NICKI )


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Kate - She is a chav!!!!!

Julie - I will only speak to you if you PROMISE not wear your velour tracksuit and furry boots!!!!!!     

Miranda - How are you feeling hun?? I have only just got over my tenderness..........

Big hello to everyone else    

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Helen that is bl**dy brilliant news hun!!!! WELL DONE!!! I cant believe it!!!! Def changed your luck eh!!!!

Miranda, hope you doing ok today hun, how you feeling?

Jena, good luck for tuesday hun!!!

Hi to everyone, cr*ppy weather or what!!!
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, terrible weather! I did the month's shopping today, on the basis that I'm not going to do anything heavy until Wilma's a bit older and definitely attached!
The freezer is heaving again. But i wanted to do some gardening and can't - botheration.  

I'm feeling ok - can't get the hang of the Cyclogest - it may have to go back entrance to stop it coming out when I sneeze!

Looking forward to seeing Wilma go in - might take the camera, or would that be too sad for words?

You lucky, lucky thing Ju! I've managed to get the week after my pg test off, as if it's bad news I'll need the time to recover. But I would have liked all these weeks off - it's been quite a strain leaping up and down to London and working through it.

I'm with Mitch, Em - downregging for that long would be absolute hell for me! I felt so ill when they downregged me.

Love to everyone else

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Girls..

Miranda definately take your camera hun, we did last time and good job too as their printer was broke  Dp proudly took lots of pics of our little blast bubba. Cyclogest  Gosh it's messy but couldn't go back door? Ouch!  I've also got test day off work and a week following which is good especially if it's bad news  But back to work day after transfer til day before test so 2ww time should fly hopefully!

We've been shopping today and dp has bought me some clothes 

Lab are calling us tomorrow to tell us our transfer time for Tuesday. Good luck for tom hun! Text me when she's on board!!   

Love to all, Maria xxx

[fly]3 BFP's June 7th!![/fly]


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Miranda good luck hun!
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda good luck for tomorrow hun!!! Text me when Wilma is home safe and sound!!! What a brill bank holiday!!!

Maria, good luck for the call, not that you need it!!! And lovely dp buying you new clothes, awww!!! 

(Mira, do the cyclogest at bedtime hun, then go to sleep, nowhere near as messy!)

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't feel like I'm getting any benefit from it front door - it pops out or squidges about too much to be absorbed! TMI?  

Wilma's going in at 10.20, so you should be getting that text a bit after that. My sis had given me the wrong mobile number, so on Friday I was texting some complete stranger about my gametes!!!
I think I'd have been curious enough to text back if it was me getting the messages...

Oo, Tuesday's so close! You and Jena will be up together that day, is that right? I can't believe I'm testing a day later than you two - not fair!
Yeah - I could not cope with work after a BFN. If it's a BFP then great! I'll have an even happier week off!
Got to go and speak to 150 ten-year-olds the Thursday after - they have a media day. So I'd better be on form! That age, they don't let you get away with much!

Cheers Kate! I think I'll stick to back door though - it seems much easier!!!  
I'll text you when she's safely in the Big Brother Womb...

Mitch - cheers dear! I'll come back tomorrow and let you know how I got on, though I suppose I won't know anything till Friday 8th now. Got so many questions to ask them tomorrow!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

You'll be fine hun, God, I wish you all the best hun. Do what ever it takes thou I am sure you will. Thinking of you!  

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

CJ
you are now on the lister ladies list 
 for ur scan tomorrow i know i have already said it lol but i am in a habit of repeating myself hoping it brings even more luck!

Miranda wishing u so much luck and love for tomorrow    for wilma returning to the mothership where she belongs!

Maria  for the thaw       

Jena only 2 sleeps to go

kate hope ur ok hun

nic not long til ur appt 

mitch hope ur ok

Julie aka nicki have a good break, u know i am not far from cambridge!

 for ur hiv test hun

love to anyone i missed

Well i havent even been dressed today
I had a bath and changed my pjs and thats it!

i have had aunty pains again took some oramorph last two nights dont like to but needs must so if the post sounds a bit strange thats my excuse!

check in with u all tomorrow

Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What's oramorph, Em?

Thanks so much for the love and sticky vibes! Hopefully Wilma will absorb the vibes and hold on.

Cheers Mitch - you are so supportive.  

Now guys, I need your help - what on earth do I do at 9pm on Weds? The Apprentice clashes with the first BB!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Miranda

Do u have sky or cable?

I am dont watch apprentice but i am gonna virgin + BB cos i am bound to get some interupption or another!

Oramorph is morphine in liquid form which my specialist prescribes to keep me outta the hospital!

Try not to take it but when needs must!

DH bless him was up at 5am this morning and since coming home at 3pm has walked her 3 times for me!

off to bed now 
next time i post you will have Wilma on board        
i have blown u to a lucky 77 (went over the first time lol)

Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, sounds lovely! You must really wooz out after that stuff! Must be so nice to be out of pain, too.

I just have a digibox - I'll have to watch BB I think, and try and get hold of a video recorder for the Apprentice.

Three walks? Are they short ones? Mine take about an hour, and it was so wet today they only got one.

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning!!!!!

I just wanted to pop in and say   to Jena for tomorrow Hun .. I will c u there 

Miranda - I hope today goes well and let us know how u are 

Well I have just got up and I'm going to have some breakfast and watch LOST!!!!! so I will be stuck to the TV for a while .... We have DP's little boy today but the weather is bad so I'm not sure what we are doing....  I hope DP is going to buy a new fridge I have been waiting ages for a new one!!!!!

I will pop back later

Love to you all

Julie ( aka Nicki )


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thinking of miranda

as Wilma enters the mothership!

nicki Julie enjoy lost thats one programme i have never been able to get into!

be back later on!

Em


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Just a quickie, Good luck Miranda I keep looking at the clock as I know it is around now that Wilma comes home. Take things easy. speak to you soon     

mitch
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies!!!!lots of things going on.good luck on transfers,2ww ect and sorry for those of bfns.
well im knackered today.got work in a few mis so id better get ready soon.im still feelin sick and off.im ment to be takin metformin but im constantly havin gut ache and feelin sick so theyre off the menu at the minute.i know its bad but i hate feelin sick all the time.cant wait to get treatment going again.it shouldnt be long til dr again.ive already got an idea what to watch after et if we get that far.thinking of esperate housewives or something ,not watched that properly.anyways better get my **** off seat and get my self ready for work... 

hayley


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Julie are you at Lister tomorrow as well hun

Maria, any call yet hun? xxxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Miranda - Wilma will be on board by now so let me send you lots of    and sticky vibes

Julie (nicki) - 2 more sleeps then big bro   

Everyone else a very big hello from me!!!!!!!

I have so far this morning, prepared all veg for dinner, carrots, swede, cabbage, brocolli, made a victoria sponge cake, washed up (ok, loaded dishwasher), hoovered, showered and washed hair.......... am i good - No just really really nervous!!!!!!      about tomorrow and the days that follow.....

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Morning girlies..

Got the call at 8.30 this morning!!   Transfer at 1 tomorrow - God I'm nervous now!

What time are you up there tom Jena??

 For Miranda and Wilma  

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jena you will be great hun!!! Are you having 2 blasts put back?? So pleased for you! Roll on the 7th!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria we crossed posts!!! 

ROLL ON 1pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ice babies coming home!!! Cant believe how many of your will be pg tomorrow!!!! 

GOOD LUCK GIRLS!!!!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate Thank-you honey!!  

Off out for a walk now with our furbubba - Love to all xxxx

[fly]3 BFP's June 7th/8th!!![/fly]


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hope everyones ok- what a rubbish day   ,  I have not long got back from the lister after having my hormones test and 1st follie scan, I have grown 12 follies so far but they are all under 10mm - did ask how big they were but she just said they are under 10mm and need to grow some more,  I have just had a call from the hospital to tell me to increase my menopur to 4 powders - (was on 3) for the next 2 days and I am back in for another scan on Wed - Is this amount of folies good  or not - should they be bigger ?? 

I don't know if I should be pleased or worried   any feedback welcome - thanks !! 

CJ xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Kate yes I'm up at the Lister tomorrow at 11am for my 2nd HIV scan....

Good Luck Maria -   

Cj - I cant answer that question for you as I'm not that far into TX yet sorry 

Hope everyone else is well  any news for Miranda yet

Jena - your a good girl Hun - I hope I will c u 2mor 

Julie x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi chaps!

I'm back, with Wilma safely on board! My parents were so thrilled with the little grainy picture of Wilma they've taken a copy to put up in the kitchen!   
You never know - that could be the first picture of their grandchild - it's not everyone who has a pic of themselves at just six cells for the family album!

CJ, your follies sound absolutely fine - Liz doesn't pull her punches when she scans you, so you know if it's going well or not from her.
12 is a great number - if they're all nice and even in size that's also great. A bit of extra magic powder - Menopur - will hopefully just spur them on a bit to grow. You'll be back in two days, and they'll know then if you're responding to the higher meds.

Yay Ju! You're gettig going at last! Seems forever waiting for the second HIV, doesn't it?

Is it the same procedure as I had today, with frozen ones, Maria? It's going to be great! As will your blasts Jena - are you looking forward to yours? Must feel like ages for you since they were collected!

Em and Mitch, thanks for the good wishes - Wilma says hi! I think she'll be ok, you know - I'll try and look after her!
But Marie Wren said there was absolutely nothing I could do to improve her chances, so I'm determined not to worry - it's been hard enough to stop smoking without anything else!
How's the morphine, Em? Any good? 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

GO WILMA, GO WILMA!!!!!


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Miranda - I'm pleased for u  ..... Make sure you rest ....Wilma Wilma Wilma  ....And yes I felt like I have waited ages for this test... so I hope I will soon be matched and I can start the drugs soon .....


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the reassurance Miranda,  I am going to be positive and help this follies grow !!

Glad your ET went well -- sending U & Wilma lots of     

Julie - everything moved really quickly once they had the 2nd hiv test complete - good luck 

Hi everyone else  

CJ xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Girls how are you all?

Glad your back Miranda, I can just imagine wilma all snug and cosy in your tum   pleased it all went well for you today.

OOHH Jena and Maria your turn, GOOD LUCK to you both and I will be thinking of you. when are you each going in?

Hi Jules. brill you are now complete and ready to go.

Morphine Em poor you ! you must have some pain. I guess some of us are really lucky not having that to deal with. Is it one more injection b4 you start tx.

Hi Kate how are u hun? 

2 more days Nic and then your appoinment whopee

Cj you are doing well with your follies. I hope I respond as good.  

Well spoke to Lizzie today. Garrys results seem to now have gone astray so we do not seem to be doing to well with the flipping tests.He is just going to fax them again as we have kept a copy of his results.  Although all of mine have finally come back and now they are looking for a recipient for me now so I have been told I should get a call in the next couple of days. So fingers crossed I will be off the pill soon. My (.)(.) are really painful since I have been taking the pill. Did anyone else have this problem?  

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So frustrating that they lost your results Mitch!   That sort of thing just piles on the stress I think.
When do you actually get going? When they find a recipient?

I'm feeling quite moody and hormonal this afternoon - I felt quite calm this morning, but agitated now? Weird. I hope it evens out. The pill is an evil thing - but never mind, you'll be off it soon!

I'm going to lie down now - I've taken the dogs out and moved some rocks in the garden and I'm beat. 
Enjoying your hols Ju?

Here's a follie growing dance for you CJ...


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I am already to go Mira but Lizzie said they will have to get the recipient ready as I have not been matched yet   , They would not match me until my chromosomal results came back and that took nearly 4 weeks. that I did find frustrating. They are matching now and will ring me in the next 2 days so all go and all smiles  

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank the lord! After all those delays, too!

xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Mitch,

I have the same problem with the pill mine are very sore 2!!!!!!!!!... I get confused with the matching.. About 2 weeks ago I got my sniffer through the post.. When I spoke to Lena on Thursday she said id I didn't have my letter from my head DR by tomorrow when I go for my 2nd HIV test, she said I would have to keep taking the pill and have a break at the end of this packet, and then start the next packet...

So now I have my letter and I'm going for the blood test 2mor does that mean they have found a match or they have someone in mind!!!

Miranda - yes it was nice not getting up early today. I want to go to lots of places while I'm off...... I will speak to the Lister when I'm there 2mor about when they think they may have a match??

Julie


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Jules,

You may already have a match Jules    as they know that you are only waiting on your 2nd HIv, for me, I had to redo my chromosomal test and as the results of this were not back Lena would not match me.    The hiv they are not too worried as they know you will be clear it is just obligatory to the recipient etc... As for my Hiv I have been mucked about a bit as I did my 1st test 16 feb  the second was due 11 may but the results were recorded a week later so Lena made me take mine 13 weeks apart and as I had to do it 1 day early 16 may ( which in fact I was doing the test a week late) she was really piddled off with me , I think she can be a little trying at times, Anyway after speaking to Lizzie today, she said they are now in the process of matching me and I will hear back soon. I have started my 2nd pack of the pill now so hope to not stay on it for too long.

mitch
xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Evening girls,

By god you lot can talk!!! Took ages to catch up....    

Miranda -        for wilma    

Em - Wow, morphine? Cor i coulod do with some of that to knock me out for the next 2 weeks    , can you imagine how cool that would be, have e/t and wake up on test day!!!!!    

Maria - My appt, is at 12noon, so i may see you, if not good luck and i will see you on here after!!                 

Mitch - Looks like you will be officially on the roller coaster by weeks out then!!   

Kate - Thankyou for the wishes, but still so really   

Julie - No velour tracksuit tomorrow!!!! Or furry boots..........

CJ - Your scan results are good and Liz is lovley, if you don't understand ask her and she will let you know!!!

Hayley - You should try and continue with the Metformin, side effects are sickness etc, but if you perservere they will go!!!    

Have i missed anybody?? 

Love Jena xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

Miranda yay welcome home wilma

                                   

Kate hows u honey hows boo and kitty

Julie  for the test tomorrow sweetie  for a match v v soon

Mitch hows u honey

Hayley hows the pill going
work on a B/H poor u

Nic how r u feeling


[fly]Maria and Jena

    for transfer tomorrow    [/fly]

CJ

   grow follies grow    
   grow follies grow    
   grow follies grow    
   grow follies grow    
   grow follies grow    
   grow follies grow    
   grow follies grow    


sorry to anyone i have missed

Mitch in answer to ur question i have 2 more well one on friday and then one on 29th june

love to all
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies, 

Jena, good luck tomorrow hun, fingers crossed for you!! Have you decided on 1 or 2 going back or are you waiting to see tomorrow?? 

Maria, good luck to you hun, have just text you but wanted to wish you luck here as well!!! What time will they be defrosting your bubbas?

Julie, have fun up there tomorrow! Whats this with the tracksuit and furry boots?!!?!?

CJ, your results look brill hun, 12 is great and if they are all even and growing well together then even better!!! Dont worry hun, its going great!

Mitch, not long hun the HIV seems like a complete pain the proverbial, but hopefully thats the last of the waiting now! The pill is the worst bit I think!!

Mira, hope you and Wilma are doing ok, what are you like moving rocks!?? SIT!!

Em, hope you feeling bit better today hun, roll on end of June eh!!!!

Hayley def keep taking the met hun, I felt a bit ropey the first few days but then it was all fine but if you stop and start you will keep getting the side effects!! 

Dont think I have missed anyone?? Been having a think here, I dont know whats best to do, if I get af on time next week, then I need to have the bloods done, and Im not sure if they will start me on the pill this af or next af, but either way, I cant do much tx in august apart from the pill really. So do I tell them that (IF I can share again) and ask to be kept on the pill til end of August and then start the rest, or do I try and fit it all in before August?? What do you think?? Dh is away for quite a lot of august and then we have a family wedding in Ireland so we are away for a few days, and then Boo starts BIG school. 

What do you think

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, you have time on your side, so you don't HAVE to squeeze it in! You could leave it till after all the rushing about, if it's going to be a rush.
However I think you do have ample time - you have two months till August, plus you'll have lots of things coming up to focus on instead of stressing about your treatment.
You only need top-up bloods - none of the ones that take loads of time to come back - and you can be on the pill for less than a month before downregging.
Sorry - I'm no help at all, am I?
I'm always so impatient - I think I'd just get started. But that's just me!

Thanks for all my sticky vibes and orange spots Em! Much appreciated - hopefully Wilma will take the hint! How's the pain? Are you more comfortable now?

Maria and Jena, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow my darlings - sticky, sticky embies to you both!  
       

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No help whatsoever!!   I too am impatient and want to start yesterday!! But I dont fancy being on the 2ww at the wedding, but then nor do I fancy waiting til September!? (Although its not that far away!!!)

Hows Wilma doing Hope she has found her comfy spot!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I have burning ovaries and hope that's a good sign - could just be the progesterone! 

I should go to bed really - I'm up at 5.30. Need to bathe first. Why can't I go to bed early?
I'm so weak - keep getting pulled back into FF!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Did you get my email, bird? I'm having a bit of trouble at the mo with Tiscali...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No email nope Tiscalli should be banned, we dumped them and moved to bt, although they arent much faster!!!

You were talking to me werent you??!

Up at 5.30?? Good lord!!!! Didnt know that time existed anymore!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We were up at 4am on Friday, so 5.30 seems quite civilised!!!

Yes, I was talking to you - bum! I'll PM you my message instead...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Pm'd back to ya!!!

Im one of those people who can get up at anytime you like for anything BUT work!!! If I had to get up at 3am to do something I would, but tell me I need to get up at 6 for work and I will be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired!!!!   Good job my new work is afternoons!! 

Scary, Im starting next week, after half term. Been a loooong time since I was in a proper office, Im sure my brain has turned to mush!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo-hoo! You'll be like Dolly Parton, except workin' 2 till 5! I find it scary going back to work after a weekend off, so I can imagine, petal.

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I will have that song in my head all week now!!!! 

Im doing 12-2 which is even worse!!! (Boo is only at nursery 12-3!) but I plan on bringing some paperwork home to make up some more hours and more dosh!!!!

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that song! So uplifting, you wouldn't believe it's about work!  

Darn it, I really do have to go to bed. The Cyclogest is inserted, so I ought to go sleep off the horror!

Speak tomorrow - sweet dreams

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls! 

They should be waking them up about now 

GOOD LUCK JENA!!   

Love to all, off to catch the train now - Nervous!!!!!!

Maria xxx



[fly]3 BFP's June 7th/8th!![/fly]


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooooh!!! Good luck Maria and Good Luck Jena!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Good luck Maria. Your gonna do good girl. Your dream is finally going to come. Wishing you all the luck in the world 

Well Jenna, you should nearly be reunited with your little embies too. fingers crossed for you hun.              see you when you get back

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning Ladies

just a real quick one from me as Im meant to be working....

Just wanted to say :
[fly]GOOD LUCK JENA AND MARIA [/fly]

and also for Miranda loads of         and               

will pop back later when i got more time

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Lister ladies

Jena and Maria
 for transfer and sending u both lots of         

Miranda                                        

Nic  for your appt with the lister tomorrow   

Mitch how r u

kate ooh not long til ur a working lady
as for tx this is just my opinion 
I would possibly wait til sept, you dont want to be stressing thru tx about timescales, u can then enjoy the wedding have a nice little break and come back all refreshed for your treatment

Julie hope that the blood test has gone well this morning, heres hoping for a match very very soon!

CJ  for ur next scan tomorrow       

love to anyone i missed
Emxx*


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh! Nic, god Im so sorry hun, good luck for your appointment tomorrow, will be thinking of you and hoping you can start asap!

Em, thank you hun - every opinion helps! Im thinking the same as you! Im also wondering if maybe they would start me on the pill before, so that when we get back from the wedding, its all systems to go? Do you think if I suggested that they would? They have given my 3 packs of pill, so I have enough for 3 months worth, which could be june, july, august?? 

That way I feel like Im doing something!!!  

Jena, you should have your bubbas on board now, hope all went well and you are no PUPO!!

Maria, no doubt you are on the nightmare train journey, has dp gone with you?? Hope you will be ok, and roll on 1pm!!! WOOOHOOO!!

Julie, hope the HIV goes ok and you get some updates today. 

CJ, good luck tomorrow hun, everyone seems to be up there at the mo!!

Miranda, hope you and Wilma are taking work slooooooowly!!!! 

Em, how you feeling now hun?? Hope the old witch has eased off a bit. 

Mitch, any news??

Im attacking housework today, as got a busy week with half term plans!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Kate,

When I was talking to Lizzie the other day, she said that when you are on the pill it is giving your ovaries a rest so that when you link up with recip  you do not always have to d/r for long.   What I am trying to say is that, I think they would let you stay on the pill for 3 months so your body will then be prepared   and then it could be a quick d/r and tx will be quicker all round.

I have no news yet but I do not expect them to call until thursday. that gives them today and tomorow to get in touch with a recip and she may need to go on pill but I am hoping that will not be the case. I don't think my (.)(.) can take much more  

Jule how did it go today?

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun. 

They may well let me do it then, as my ovaries def need a rest!! I think I will ask when I am up there for the blood tests. 

I hope you get some news on thursday, this is the worst bit, the pill and the waiting to start date!! It will soon be flying past!!!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Kate I wish you all the best hun. atleast being on the pill makes you feel you are doing something and when you are ready everything will be conected. I am sure too that they will already have a recip linked with you if you tell them to wait until sept.

What sort of blood test do yo have to do again?

Yep I agree this waiting around does get to you. But, then I so want this to work that I feel I can wait longer as I dont' like bad news. My DH is adament this will be the only time  he also says he will not change his mind and I have to be prpared for that. Decisions Decision, not easy are they 

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I need the FSH, LH and E2 done again, as my last lot were in December, so will be out of date. Should be up there sometime next week, if af decides to come on time this week. 

Why is your husband so adamant this is the only time? My dh said after our 1st go last year that he wanted to leave it a year or so, but then he changed his mind! 

I dont think anything to do with this IVF rubbish is easy!!!

xxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I had to really make him do it this time and it took for your of persuading  so I do not think he would change his mind Kate. He sees it as our kids are already getting bigger that starting again with a baby is like going backwards. I think it is a shame he thinks like that because he is fantastic as a father and really great with small children he has so much time for them.

I hope to be up there in 2 weeks or less depending on the d/r.

Ivf is certainly not easy. 

It is a little awkward with families too. My mum and dad are aware we are having ivf but are not supportive, the in-laws know nothing as they are just against the idea altogether. If it work its going to be quite funny really as both parents do not get on either so I can imagine my mother letting the in-laws know. god I hope not but thats family  I get on really well with in-laws on everything else.

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I must admit it gets harder to imagine starting again, as boo gets older, so I can sort of see what he means, but hopefully you wont have to worry about doing it again as it will work first time. 

Its a shame your parents and in laws arent supportive, its strange how different generations view IVF. Will you tell them if you get pregnant that it was IVF or will you just leave it as natural??

Fingers crossed for 2 weeks time for you hun. 

Im off for a walk round the aerodrome now, its so lovely to have it on my doorstep! I can literally see it from my window!!! Its strange really, they class where we live as Kenley, because of the aerodrome, when really its caterham!   Must have been a mans idea!!

Maria, you must have your bubbas on board now!!! YAY!!!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

You go there a lot Kate, how lucky for you   

I think if it works I will tell in-laws it is all natural   it would be funy too as they know I can not get pregnant naurally   so I will say it was a miracle  

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi I'm back....

I'm back had the blood test I was a good girl..... Saw Jena she is OK and she is on her way home so she will update everyone soon!!!  

Jena - I just wanted to say again    !!!!

I saw Lizzy she took the letter from me and she said that she will pass the letter on to the DR and he will make his mind up if they will take me through for TX!!!!!!

She asked how much longer I had on the pill and I told her 6 days!!!! she said she would ring me by the end of the day to let me know if to stop the pill or keep taking it ....

I'm a little worried now on the way home I was thinking that they might say that the letter is not good enough and not allow me to do TX.. So we will c 

I told her that my (.)(.) are very sore and she asked me to do a PG test... erm.. not sure..!!!!!!!!! I said it must be the pill but I have never had this before....

There is nothing else I can do now I have done everything I can...

Kate - I sometimes wear furry boots but today I wore jeans and a top ( Jena spoke to me so I must have looked OK).. I have been asked to go to the Big Brother eviction night on Friday so that will be fun as I have never been.. I just want Lizzy to call back and give me good news!!!

Any news on Maria ? I'm thinking of ya  

CJ - How did you get on today at the Lister

Mitch - Any news?

Em - How are u ? 

Julie ( aka Nicki)


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY, glad you finally got the test done hun!!! 

Im guessing that Jena had 2 blasts put back How long will it take her to get home?!?! (Do you 2 know each other well??)

Did you do a pg test?? Wouldnt that be amazing!!! Its happened a few times now!! 

Roll on the end of the day for your call! You will know by the end of the day whats happening! Who is your dr?? Im sure the letter will be perfect. 

The furry boots sound interesting!! Actually furry on the outside?! I have a pair of uggs so do they count?!

Oh, everyone is doing something, I feel like a complete   sitting here doing no tx at all! Not even a pill!!

x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Kate - Don't be silly u have to be on here as you will be starting Ur Tx soon .. There the boots that I have .. be careful Jena might think Ur a chav (lol)... Well I would say that we are good friends  We speak most days and text all the time. I have never met her before today, and it was nice to meet her!!!! ( not sure she would agree)

She should be home soon.. It did not take her long to get there this morning... She was nervous but I told her she will be OK .. My Dr is called DR Salah ( something like that cant remember) .. Lizzy told me to do a PG test but I'm not .... I cant get my hopes up I had my AF last month!!!!

I'm off up to see DP's Sister in a min she lives near Cambridge( thats if I can get DP off the Xbox ) but don't worry she has the internet so I will be on later .. I just need this call I feel really sick with worry, I just need to know 

[fly]COME ON JENA WHERE ARE YOU!!![/fly]...

Love

Julie ( I'm not a chav)


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh. My uggs are not chavsville!!   They are the most comfortable boots in the world!! 

COME ON PHONE CALL!!!!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Kate - So are mine thats why I wear them all the time  I love them... If there are going to call it should be soon.... When are having ur bloods done again...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

They should be calling you soon hun!!!

My blood test is officially booked for tuesday, as long as Monday is day 1. Depending on how af works after a bfn. 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girls!

I've been keeping up with the messages at work, but couldn't post or they'd have spotted me!  

Ju - so there's an eviction friday? Blimey! Someone doesn't get to stay very long, after all that auditioning and waiting, do they? So excited!
They're behaving really badly over that letter I think - they need to give you a decision straight away, not hang about making you feel worried. Go kick some   !
Your doc is Mohammed Saleh - he's lovely! But after the first consult we never saw him again.

Mitch -I'm so sad for you that you parents and inlaws aren't supportive - that must be so hard. Why are they against it? It's so bizarre what peple think.

Nic - good luck for your appt tomorrow!    

Maria - well done for today chick! Hopefully those    will be settling in nicely by now!

Jena - how did it go today?

Kate - are you delaying the tx, do you think? Or cramming it in? This'll be the one, this time - no more dilly dallying! I wouldn't stay on the pill in your position, as I would be ever hopeful it might happen naturally by some miracle! I'd wait till you get a definite start date for the tx before starting the pill. But that's just me...

Em - how's auntie? Has she buggered off yet?

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Miranda!!! 

I thought that as well but then thought well it hasnt happened for the last 3 years it wont happen in the next 3 months!!!!

ARGH!!


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Kate - Personally i would delay tx, if you are rushing around and tx'ing, it may just be too much, you need to be relaxed during tx, but the choice is yours honey     

Miranda - How are you feeling?    
my fellow 2 week waiters 
Maria - Are you carrying precious cargo now??    

Em/Nic/Mitch - Are you all ok?? Can't remember where everyone is at!!    You all talk too much and i can't keep up!!!!!!!!!       

Julie, it was lovley meeting you today, even though i already feel like i've known you for years!!!!!! 

I met Julie through this site and we have just clicked, which is quite amazing as she is a chav and not only sounds like Nicki from BB, but looks like her too     

Anyway, i have had 2 blastbabies put back, bit of a dilemma, Mohammed said cos i was young (bless him) i had a good chance and that having 2 put back runs higher risk of multiple birth/miscarriage   , unfortunatley, we can not freeze as we can't aford too, so opted for the 2 (god i hope i have done the right thing), Mohammed was fantastic and we did have a little chuckle when i was laying on back naked from waist down legs akimbo and said right then doc, make me pregnant!!!    , no pressure!!!!!!!!!!

Gotta go have dinner, be back soon

Jena xx

J


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Wonderful news Jena my giddy aunt you can make me laugh  sounds you have a good doc there.

Where are you jules? have you had your phonecall yet?   

Kate if you can master the pill and it goes alright for you then do it take.  

Miranda hows you feeling today hun? hows wilma?

Maria how are you feeling? 

We are on a roll girls .....3 down and ...Nic, Kate, Jules, Cj, Em and me to go! wish you success and blowing  lots of sticky vibes to your embies     

mitch


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry for rushing off but dh had made my dinner, love him

Anyway.......why is it, after you think, damn it forgot to ask this and forgot to ask that!!!! 

So now here i am with Miranda and Maria on an agonising/knicker checking/analysing every twinge 2 week wait!!!!!

We are going to need each other more than ever, girls!!!!!

Love to you all

Jena xxxx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Afternoon all 

God everytime I have gone to post today something happened at work to stop me I gave up after the 4th time , 
So much catching up to do you girlies have been xposting like crazy   

Last night I upped my dose and sat nursing my wheat bag  and this morning and throughout the day I have felt twinges in my ovaries on both sides  - I'm not sure if i am imagining this though - coz i want them to grow so much !! Very nervous about tomorrows scan  shall be there for 9.00 then straight back to work  

Hi Jena, Miranda & Maria -  i really hope that the next 2 weeks fly by for you all sending lots of    your way  
Mitch, Em, Nic -  how are you ? 
Kate -  I think if i was in your situ I would go ahead, may not seem the most sensible, but i am very impatient - I was only on the pill for 14 days then started d/r for 1 week then started stims so moved really quickly for me,  but you must do what feels right   

Julie good luck for the phone call   

Is anyone at the lister tomorow apart from me ??

Good luck all 

CJ xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Cj Im there at 12.30 for a follow up with Dr Thum.

gotta dash sorry I havent had time to catch up with you all and you all been posting so much I havent a chance to read all the posts!

Promise to do it tomorrow when I get back from London  

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm back too...

What an amazing day, still can't believe it but the very first 2 blasts they thawed... Survived!!  And both have expanded since the thaw!!  Dr.Marie Wren did the transfer and I didn't feel a thing this time!  (Had a male last time - ouch ) She was so positive about them and even said - don't blame me if you have twins  As she tried to get us to have just the one transfered again 

Well done Jena!! That's 5 Listerinee embies all snuggling in nicely now, how exciting!!!!!!!

Forgive me for not doing personals, feeling very tired after another nightmare journey! Will pop back later. And thanks again so much for all your good luck messages - You're all truly wonderful 

Maria xxxxx

[fly]3 BFP's June 7th/8th[/fly]


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!! Maria, you already know how excited I am for you, but I just wanted to say it again!!! WOOOOHOOOOO!!! 5 Lister babies, got to be a good sign!!!

Jena, enjoy the pampering!!! 

Nic good luck tomorrow!! 

CJ - Good luck tomorrow as well hun!! Im sure your follies have had a good spurt and you will be feeling much happier tomorrow! Thanks for the advice hun, it seems everyone is 50 50!! I still cant decide. Maybe I should wait and see what happens at the blood test.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya lister ladies

Miranda        
how r u feeling sweetie

Jena        
enjoy the pampering from dh, what did he cook for ur tea

Maria        
rest up sweetie

Mitch hope ur ok

Julie, hope u enjoy your trip to cambridge, where abouts is ur sil, am not far from cambridge!
did u get the call 

kate  hun thinking of u 
r u excited about work next week

CJ said it already but  for tomorrows scan       

Nic lots of luck for ur appt tomorrow sweetheart

my dh is watching a carry on film 
so i am sittin here doing a few posts then will go watch eastenders at 8

aunty has gone unfortunately shes left all the pains behind her

I have just popped some photos of willow in the gallery and theres one of the two of us too!

love to anyone i missed (hayley and allyson)

Emxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well I did NOT get the phone call so I'm tying very hard not to have a Nicki moment.. Lizzy said that she would call ... Is that a good sign or a bad sign......DP says it must be good as she would have called if there was a problem.. I think they are still trying to make up there minds 

If they say NO I will not be happy as I was very honest when I first saw the DR at the Lister and told him I could get a letter to confirm!!!!!

Miranda - So you saw the same DR as me then... How come you never saw him again

Em - She lives in wisbeach not sure how far away that is  from you  

Kate - Monday is not long Hun - Hurry up AF!!!!!!!!!!!

CJ/Nic - Good luck for 2mor I will be thinking of you!!!! 

Maria - How are u feeling ??

Jena - I know you have Ur feet up (good Girl) and I cant wait to come up and c u !!!!!!! It was good to c u and I agree I feel like I have known you for ages. Jena I wished I had Nicki's body !!

Well I think that if I don't get a call 2mor I will call on Thursday as I told Lizzy that I have 6 days left on the pill, so they need to make up there mind before the weekend as I'm not sure if I should break or not!!!!! Sometimes I feel Lizzy don't like me ... but I think thats just me......

I cant wait for Friday off to the BIG BROTHER eviction.. do u think they would let me in ?

I hope everyone is well and you 3 ladies I hope Ur resting !!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know why I never saw him again! I think Jaya Parikh must have taken over as my cons when I stopped egg sharing.
Did anyone else see their cons anytime after the first consultation?

That's rubbish, that they haven't phoned. Why do they do that when they know you need to get that call? You phone the, tomorrow and tell them off  

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nope I didnt see mine either after the first consult. Apart from the follow up app that is.   Think its pretty standard. 

Cant believe they didnt call, thats the one thing that annoys me, they say they will and you spend the WHOLE time waiting and they dont. I know they are busy but still!! Give them a call tomorrow hun, then you should at least get the answer tomorow. 

Repeat after me..... WHO IS SHE? WHO IS SHE!!!   God that woman did my head in!!

Maria, Jena & Miranda, our preggers til proven otherwise ladies, hope you have bottoms down and feet up!!! 

Dh has arranged to meet up with some friends tomorrow, so if I miss BB and desperate houswives I will not be impressed!   Its the final D.H!!

Now watching Bridgit Jones, so that should be funny!!

Hope everyone is ok. xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Eek! I wanted to kill Bridget Jones with my bare hands she was so pathetic! But I am a TERRIBLE person to watch films with - keep seeing flaws and getting annoyed and spoiling it for everyone else!
That reminds me of a thought I had the other day - do you think anyone's ever called their child Chelsea Bridget after a successful tx at the Lister?

God, Nicki raised my stress levels so much! Maybe I'd better watch mini segments of BB for the first couple of weeks, so I don't lose Wilma in pure irritation!
Julie, tell me you're not really like her?  

Now, I know you're not - your posts are far too sane! My stepdaughter loves being a chav - better than being an emo!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

just a quickie (my dh wishes!)



Miranda7 said:


> That reminds me of a thought I had the other day - do you think anyone's ever called their child Chelsea Bridget after a successful tx at the Lister?


why do u think u might if u have a  ?  

 that posted too quick!



luckystars said:


> Em - She lives in wisbeach not sure how far away that is from you


thats not far about 30 miles from me!

Cant wait til tomorrow night
woohoo
soooo jealous of Julie going to eviction night!

I will catch up with u all tomorrow

  

btw i have put some pics of me and willow in the gallery well ok 4 of wills
one of us both!

Em


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Miranda - Whilst watching e/e last night and seeing chelsea, i too wondered if anyone had called their baby that after tx!!!     great minds eh!!!!!

Kate - Why do hubbys do that!! If they KNOW you want to watch something and they dont, you always either miss it completly or miss the start!!!    

Em - I looked at your pics, they are lovley  

Nic/CJ - Good luck today     

Maria -      how are you?

Miranda -      for you too,  

Mitch - How are you doing?

Julie (nicki) - YAY, BB starts tonight      will you phone them today? Are you still my friend?

As for the consultants, mine is officially Mr Abdalla, and i have seen him a grand total of twice, once when i first went way back when, and then at last e/t, i think they must have a rotation on who does what when, i have had Dr Thum do e/c  and e/t, the female Dr?? for a follow up and e/t, and i had Mohammed do e/t this time, so i just think it depends, but they are all nice, the female Dr always recognises me and says hello, she did yesterday!!!!

Anyways i am off to see what crap i can watch on the box today!!!

Back Laters Jena xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya everyone and new girls too  blimming heck girls all these little embies I'm so happy to see that lot's of you are getting close to your dreams

maria wow like me you have had 2 blast put on borad!!!! doctor was very positive with me too did you get a little pic of your embies twins it scary thou but I'm sure it's just gonna be twice as much fun  good luck with your 2 week wait hope you don't get to stressed out xx

Jena good luck with your 2 week wait too i know exactly what you mean about knicker twitching it's when you sneeze it's the worse   I'm sure your gonna be fine thou xx

hiya Kate hows you and hows your job going?? have you sorted out a time for your blood tests?? i bet your itchin to get started again as there is so much positive vibes going on at the lister hope your not waiting to long xx

hope all is well with you em and of course willow too  

Miranda been reading your posts to so happy when i read you got alittle one on board you are all so lucky to be able to pass your 2ww watchin BB I'm sure it's gonna fly bye    

I'm doing OK still suffering from tiredness and stressing about having to move 2 bed house ain't good for 3 kids!!!!! gonna have to start some serious house hunting after our holiday we are on holiday 2 weeks today yay CAN NOT WAIT don't think my holiday clothes are gonna fit thou even at 7 weeks I'm gettin a bit bigger and as for my (*)(*) OMG they are hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee think my bikini is gonna be a tad bit obscene   

anyway wishing everyone on there dreaded 2ww all the best I'm keeping my fingers crossed that there are lot's of BFP. lot's of love allyson xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girlies. 

Maria, Miranda & Jena, hope you all doing ok and all 5 embies are settling in nicely!!    

Julie, hope you get your call today hun, I would be on the phone already if it were me!!! 

Mitch, hope you ok hun. 

Ally, hiya, hope the boobs stop growing soon! Obviously they need to be HUGE for the twins! So much to organise with twins coming! At least you will have loads of fun stuff to do when you get back from holiday! I love house hunting! I havent started my job yet hun! Next week, after half term. And my blood test is booked for 9am tuesday, providing af starts on monday   Still cant decide what to do. 

Nic & Cj good luck today girls!! Nic, you will come home with a bag of goodies and cj you will come home with an e/c date!!! So many things going on!!! 

Em, the pics are gorgeous!!! Willow is soooo cute!!! Hope you ok hun. 

I am feeling really poop today. Got a streaming cold and itchy ears and throat. Why do you have to have an itch in a place you cant s*dding scratch!!?!?!? Driving me mad!

Anyway, off for a bit now, be back later. 

xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I just had a thought, dh is riding from London - Paris for charity in August, which is going to be 3-4 days of solid cycling, do you think that would do damage to his swimmers? 

ie do you think we should aim to get e/c done before he does it?


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Morning girls  

Miranda, Jena , Maria   Hope you had a good nights sleep girls with your little tresures tucked up nicely.

Jules I think you should phone them, remember that hassle from last week I had? Just call and say Lizzie said   that was what I did when noone called me back. It worked.

Kate, maybe sweetie you should just go for it, I am also stuck at the end of my treatment on the 2ww as Dh has booked us a camping trip north of denmark going round theme parks and other wild things he can come up with so it will be hectic 2ww for me too. But on the plus side less time for thinking. (and strictly no rollercoasters)    Although we are near the beach so I can laze around if I choose.  

Nic can't wait to hear your news when you get back from Lister. Are you on the pill yet? 

Cj you will probably have your ec date when you get back, how exciting. then we will have 4 Lister girlies on the 2ww (maybe for a couple of days I am not sure how you count how long from ec  ) 

Em Willow is lovely hun. She has a lovely coat, I like that colouring, Maddie is a chocolate colour (although she is only half lab) 

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi girlies

Just a quick post as i'm at work - only just got in, returning from scan appointment, Follies have grown now have 1 at 14mm about 4 @ 12mm and rest are smaller - nurse seemed to think that it was good progress since monday  I am back in on friday morning - haven't been given E/C date yet, should know more Friday. Grow - Grow- Grow

Hope everyone is ok - will do Personals later !!

[fly]      [/fly]

CJ xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya 

Mitch, thanks hun. After talking to my all knowing all seeing Maria, (and dh of course  ) have decided if they say we can go ahead and start again this cycle then we will! If however they say I have to wait til next month, then its going to have to be August. So lets hope they say this month eh? 

CJ, well done, they are meant to grow up to 2mm a day I think, so my friday you will have some lovely follies!!! I think you will have e/c monday. 

I bet now we have decided, they will say I cant start this month at all!!! Anyone know how long it takes for the FSH, LH and E2 to come back? Im sure Dee said they would get the results back that day, but I dont want to be wrong

xxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Good on you Kate go for it!!! My fsh and lh took four days so I am sure it can be pretty quick.

you are doing brill cj things are happening. roll on friday    

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lister ladies

Miranda, Jena and Maria

              

coming your way

Julie did u call the lister  or did they call you

Mitch hope ur ok

Kate i think they can get them back pretty quick
when i had mine done my gp did them and then sent off to hospital and had the results back within 3 days, when my clinic did them i had it done at 130 and they had the results by 3!

allyson happy househunting and happy shopping for ur holidays!

CJ i agree with kate come friday you will see a big growth spurt with the follies!
       

Nic how was your appt

Sorry for anyone i missed

well i have had a poop a scoop day today
have had a huge row with dh

never mind! he offered me £50 to back down!
hes very brave he has to come home shortly!

back later on
Em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES f/u appt 21/05   

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 10/05        

shye       

MJP   FET  Testing 7th June      

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx,  Testing 8th June      

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 pill 23/05 

Luckystars currently on pill, 2nd HIV test 29 may awaiting match 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 HIV tests in may, started pill 

Jena  Testing 7th June     

curlyj28 D/R 16/05 stims 23/05 stims scan 04/06     

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girlies!

Back from work now and completely pooped again. Must get some rest before BB, or I won't survive it!

Well done on making a decision, Kate! We'll have you back making eggs before you know it. Sorry you're feeling poop - have you tried scratching the itch with the back of your tongue? That's what i do!  

Well done CJ, on your growth! I'd think they're wanting a few more follies to catch up before giving you a date for EC. Friday's looking good for getting a date!

Everyone else, I'll check back in later and write more if I can - need to lie down now!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well I was a bit naughty as I called them this morning!!!! ( I just couldn't wait) Spoke to a lady that I have never spoken to before.. She said that Lizzy was on the phone and Lena is off this week... She asked if she could help and I said that Lizzy was meant to pass this letter on to my DR to see if they will take me through for TX!!!!!..She said that she has not done it yet and someone should call me by the end of the week!!!!!!! I'm not happy but I understand that they are busy and I'm not the only one asking for things.. As you can see I'm worried coz if they say that letter is not good enough I will have contact my head DR... Sorry   over??

Em - its nice up  here I don't want to go home...

Jena - I hope your well..and  resting on your    of course I'm your friend I would not know what to do with out you!!!!! 

Kate - I hope u feel better Hun as I was feeling like that last week 

CJ - I'm glad Ur scan went well roll on Friday  

Miranda - Well would you like me to be honest?? I don't think I'm like NICKI from BB but When she first came on to the TV I had loads of phone calls from friends/people I work with and family members tell me we are so alike!!! .. So I would say NO.. If you are asking Jena and what other people think then YES I am.... 

Well BB is on tonight cant wait..... and I cant wait until Friday 1 for the phone call and 2 coz I'm off to BB!!! I will  to u all!!!!!

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies

All was good today! Dr Thum happy for me to share again as  we had good quality embies - although my recipient did not get pregnant   I really wished she had and then at least something positive would have come out of our last cycle. oh well.

So I saw Lizzy....all my bloods are up to date and I start the pill when next af turns up! yippee! got to call when af turns up - but she said they are busy at the moment so they may not start tx straight away and I'll have to stay on pill for 2 months - what will be will be but just getting on the pill is a step in the right direction.

How are you all?

Hows our pupo ladies? 5 Lister babies!!!!! hope all 3 of you have got your feet up!    

CJ! well done on your follie growth. Did you find the carpark ok ? We did it was much quicker driving than going on the train

catch you all later

Nic xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya PUPO girlies & soon to be PUPO girlies..

Nic - That's fab news hun  So pleased you can get going again soon, wish you SO much luck! Know what you mean about your recipient, I was so happy when I found out it had worked for her, made it all feel so so worthwhile.

Kate  - You too! You're tests will be fine hun and you'll be off again very soon! We got to be fat together remember 

Julie - Sorry you're having a bit of a nightmare with the nurses, so blinking annoying when they don't return calls etc  But you got Friday to look forward to hun  I'm sooooo jealous!! Have a fab time.

Miranda  - Lots of  for Wilma, and you of course. Tiredness is a good sign! 

Ally - Happy house hunting hun. Gonna need lots more room for those twinnies! We still haven't found anywhere  changed our minds about the last one after the 2nd viewing.

Em - £50 to back down from a row?!! Love it! 

CJ - Good luck for Friday hun  for lots more fat follies!

Mitch -  Hello, hope you're ok?

Jena  - Hope your 2 little ones are snuggling in nicely    I've also had a different consultant for each procedure - Initial cons Marie Wren, EC Jaya Pariek, 1st transfer Dr Thum, Follow up Mohammed Salah? and yesterdays transfer Marie Wren again  Really thought I'd see the same person for all the major stuff?!

Not much to report from me, I'm working right up til day before testing so it'll keep me occupied and away from the pee sticks! Last time I had 2 weeks off work - wouldn't do that again, totally  !! Then I'm off for a week from test day which I'll need if bad news  And if good news cause it'll take me a week to come down from the ceiling! 

Love to ya all  XXX

[fly]BIG B TONIGHT GIRLIES!!![/fly]


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Evening all,

Kate - Its not easy making those sort of decisions is it?? I hope it all goes to plan for you     

Em - £50!!     He KNOWS he's in the wrong then    

Nic - Excellent news, you'll be back on the roller coaster before you know it!!!    

Julie - You said last night you wasn't my friend no more    

CJ - I'm with Kate, reckon on e/c Monday        follie dance for you

Mitch/Ally - Hi, hope you are both ok   

Last but definatley not least, my 2, 2 week companions,  , i am at home with ds all day, and today when i would like to take things a little easy - he turns into DAMIEN.......... so am kinda envying you girls being at work (not sure) ask me when he is good!!!!    

How are you both feeling I am ok, nervous as hell.....this time next week we will be on hourly countdown!!!!    , i will be doing it from my padded cell   

                 

Loads a love Jena xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, Big Bro on, hope its got some good people in it!!! Do you remember Shabaz from last year, i really thought he was going to do something really bad, he totally lost it..... still made my viewing interesting!!!!!!


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Jena,

Sorry I cant log on to MSN I'm really missing my laptop ( how sad ) DP has now said he wants to go to Nottingham 2mor to go to Hooters !!!! erm I'm not sure its a long way to go for a meal!!!! 

I'm a little upset still that Ive had no phone call, but as Nic said they are busy....

*NIC- I hope AF hurries up for you!!!! *

[/b]*Maria - I hope Ur OK maybe its a good thing being at work as it may take your mind off it  *

Well I'm still at DP's sisters and we have all sitting down tonight to watch BB....

I hope everyone else is well?

Ju x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm doing exactly the same! Working till test day, then I have the week off. Well, I'm meant to work the Sat after testing, but my boss knows if it's negative I won't be coming in.
He suddenly did this turnaround and is understanding itself - weird, cos I was thinking there was no way of getting through to him how important this is. But he's gone all lovely now, and was excited to see Wilma the dot!

I've been bad - I was going to lie down, then I thought I'd better walk the dogs, then I did some gardening... Feel like I've done a million sit-ups now!
But Marie did say I could do anything I wanted and Wilma would make up her mind herself if she wanted to stick.

Shame that house didn't turn out to be the one. There should be loads on the market though - people are rushing their houses on before the home improvement packs come in.

Nic - how brilliant is that news! You must be so relieved and excited. Shame they can't go for it straight away, but still, just a couple of months till it all kicks off!

Julie, no I don't believe you are like Nicki   I just won't! You may sound and dress like her, but that's where the similarity ends!
I hope there isn't another Nicki in there tonight - send me loo-la. I can't believe they're making you wait for an answer over that damn letter! It's soooo inconsiderate! And cruel.  

Em, how did you manage that pay-off?  

Jena, it must be that they all get to the hospital in the morning and say to each other, right, what do you fancy today? Egg collection? Egg transfer? First consults? Follow-ups? Maybe they draw lots!

Ally, I am so jealous! I'd love a holiday. We can't even afford to buy passports at the moment!

Mitch, how you doing?

Kate? Missus? How's that kitty Diego? I'm so pleased you're going for it - you'll be relieved to get stuck back in.

CJ, how's you today?

Bloody hell - you keep posting! Every time I go to post this you've posted again!  
Right - third time lucky...
xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Julie,

Hooters as in the American restuarant With scantily clad waitresses with big boobs serving you??


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Jena - Well no wonder Steve wants to go!!!!!!!  I'm not sure I want to go to be honest.... He wont be looking at me over the table!!!!  

Miranda - I know ... all over a letter I sometimes ask myself do they know that we are sitting at home by the phone waiting to c if I can try for this TX!!!!!! I do understand that they are busy... only if they know what I had to do to get the letter   

I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jena - can you imagine if there was another Nicki and me in the BB house now that would be funny!!!  

xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Julie,

Hooters is DEFINATLEY am mans place!!!! As for you and Nicki in a BB house, OMG that would be so funny, but damn irratating for the other housemates!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wouldn't it be a laugh if they just picked someone out of the audience at random to go into the house?
Just think how many tx's you'd get with £100,000 Ju!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my god!!! BB!? How mad!?  A few I feel like I could slap already, but hey ho!!!

But, did anyone watch desperate housewives   Edie?! OH MY GOD!? I cant believe I have to wait til next year for the next series!? 

Julie, Hooters def def DEF a mans place. No wonder he is desperate to go!!! 

Jena, hope you doing ok hun, hope your little man behaves himself tomorro!!! I think Holly's ears have fallen off as she CANNOT HEAR A WORD I SAY ANYMORE   Im hoping its a stage as its driving me mad! Im sick of the sound of my own voice!!! (which I have almost lost by the way  )

Maria, I'll let you get a head start on me with the bump, especially as yours is gonna be a double bubble  

Mira, how are you and Wilma Pack it in with the gardening  now!! Although, Wilma is bound to have green fingers with a mummy like you so she will be happy!!

Nic, Great news hun!! Roll on af!!! What do they mean they are too busy to start you for 2 months?? That throws my plan out the window then!!!!!!!!!!! Really pleased you got the go ahead though hun. x

Mitch, you ok hun 

Em, hope you got your £50!!!! Im liking it!!!!! (how did you manage that then!?)

Cj, Hi again!!

Ally, hope Megan is better now. Do hope those boobies havent grown anymore!!!

I feel POOP. Cant breathe and I look like rudolph. My nose is raw!! So far I have stuffed sudofed down my neck and drunk half a bottle of beechams and nothing has helped. I always get a sinus infection when I get a cold so I am trying my best not to! 

Moan over. 

Was wondering, if you girlies could do an AF dance for me and Nic, that way we can get going (well, I hope I can!) There are two hopes of a miracle this month, yup, Bob and none, so af could do me a favour and be early for once! (as long as its not Friday or Saturday, cos I need to get up there on day 2!) 

Listen to me! Shut up Kate  

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

WHERE ARE ALL THE FIT MEN ON BIG BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL GIRLS HOW POOH IS THAT 
and yep Kate there is defo a couple I'd like to give a slap too.

Megs better today even thou last night she throw up yet again but totally missin the loo so was up cleaning that till late 
not pleasant!! but glad she's feeling better today still think I'll keep her of food till later on this evening give her belly a few hours to settle back done....she on the sofa at the mo watching BB live!! she at the age where i think she'll really get into it she loves the twins  


going bra shopping this weekend i think even DP has said we best get something bigger for them Lil he said I'll look fine in my bikini lol i most defo won't look fine in it  

Miranda we can't really afford our holiday but it was booked in January b4 even starting tx but i guess this will be our last holiday for a long while as i don't think we'll be able to afford over sea holidays once twins arrive it'll be a weekend in wales for us from then. (don't need a passport for there)

Jena hope all is going well for you i can't wait for all the testing dates i want someone to join me with a twin bump so i can have someone to chat about it all   

right hiya to everyone I've missed just looked at the time and i better get myself going as other wise I'll be late for work!!!!

had all my hair cut of yesterday what do you think about highlights in pregnancy i always get mine done every 8 -10 weeks but gave it a miss yesterday thought I'd leave it till I'm past 12 weeks my hairdresser seems to think it'll be fine she says it's just an old wife's tale that you can't get them done anyone have any advice on this..... see you all later have a great day love Allyson xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning, morning, morning.....

Kate -        af dance for you....

Miranda/Maria - My fellow 2 week waiters, how are you both??      

CJ/Nic/Mitch - How are you all?

Em - Please tell me how you managed to get DH to part with £50

Ally - Glad to hear you are doing well, so jealous of your boobs, i am the only person i know that has to lift hers into a training bra!!!!!   

Julie (nicki) - Woo-hoo BB has started   

Hope i haven't missed anyone!!!!

Well, a little downer from me girls, i have been getting af twinges and i just it hasn't worked for us, gut feeling.........the cyclogest made me feel quite nauseous yesterday (on top of met) and ds was the devil re-incarnated!!! Feel a little better this morning, but its early yet!!!! 

On a much lighter note!!!! OMG bb, there are people in there that are going to do my head in!!   , for a start i don't like screeching/pink fluffy girly girls (you know who i mean) but i think the last lady may be quite fun, although, did you notice that she has facial hair?? Well, if the media pick that up and start mickey taking i will NOT be amused!!!!! Having to fight it due to PCOS.........sorry    over.....but you all know where i am coming from.......

I do not watch desperate housewifes, sorry, i tend to avoid American shows like that.....

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girls. 

Where is everyone?

Ally, ask Maz about the highlights hun, Im pretty sure she said as long as it doesnt touch the roots you should be ok?? 

Jena, dont give up yet hun, af twinges are normal in early pregnancy, and I would imagine with 2 in there it would be even more normal? I agree about the bundles of pink fluff! Oh god they will be even more annoying than last years loony lot. 

Julie, Enjoy Hooters!! (Maybe Ally should work there for a bit!!!  )

Maria, I didnt realise you had changed your mind about the house hun! Def move down here now!!!! 

Miranda, hope you and Wilma are ok. What have you got planned today?!

Nic, you have been really quiet lately, you ok When is af due Might we be cycle buddies??

CJ, have you thought to yourself we are all complete nutters so you will steer clear!!!!?? Good luck tomorrow. 

Em, hows you hun?? Roll on end of June eh!!!

Hope I havent missed anyone?? 

Off to see one of oldest friends today, known her for well over 20 years, but not seen her since last summer!?!?! She is boo's godmother and I am her little boys but we never get round to seeing each other, how bad is that!? Then I have to pick dh up from work. This half term week has gone soooo quick!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh gawd jena, don't say that! I've been having af twinges for days - ever since ET - and it is FAR too early for AF proper. remember, you haven't got eggs in there - they've been taken out!

So stop worrying - you have at least a week till you need to worry about af symptoms, ok?

I personally feel like pure ****e at the moment! That could mean anything so... PUPO dear!

xx
(sorry ksate - I'll reply later when my workmates aren't watching! xx)


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Just popped home for lunch so a quick hello girls..

Jena, like Miranda I too have had af twinges, last night whilst in bed but I'm determined to stay positive - It's the little ones bedding in and getting comfy  Definately not the witch! She won't be back home til next year so we can all relax 

Kate and Nic - Af dance for you sweeties 

[fly]                [/fly]

Hello to everyone else 

Better get back now, c u later xxxxxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda/Maria

Thanks guys, i keep trying to remember how i felt at this stage last tx (when i got pg with ds), but can't bloody remember     

                 

all round

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

afternoon ladies just a quick on Jena and mpj really don't worry about your cramp belly feelings really i had them bad even had to get DP to rub my belly it's as the other girls have said everything settling down plus the cyclogest can upset you too so really try to stay calm your both gonna be fine  

OMG got home from work and dd is still sat in front of BB live she's watched it for 5 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Kate found out about highlights I've signed up to some pregnancy email news things and the one that came to day was about having hair dyes in your hair, they said it'll be fine so bit gutted i did not have it done yesterday but another appointment in 8 weeks so I'll get them done then!!!! if I'm gonna get fat i wanna at least be fat with great hair   Allyson xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Afternoon,

OMG at Big B!! Those twins are going to get right on my nerves (why did she have to keep saying LOVE IT and screeching) and why on earth would someone want to be like Victoria Beckham?? Oh you just have to LOVE IT don't you!

Kate - Lizzy said they have to keep an eye on the numbers and at the moment they are really busy so I should start pill when af arrives but be prepared to be on it for 2 months   So I have to ring when af turns up and take things from there....I have been quiet, I'm sorry I'm just SO tired and have been having sneaky naps in the day! Twas funny on Tuesday I fell asleep for about an hour and DH come home early and caught me and Archie curled up on the settee asleep - oops! Anyhow I'm nice and refreshed now just had half hour kip, bit earlier so he couldn't catch us out today.

Miranda, Maria, Jena - Your 2ww is going to zoom by (probably not for you though  ) AF twinges NEVER they have to be implantation twinges! I won't here it any other way  

CJ - good luck for tomorrow  

Em - sure you won't be picking more fights with your DH everytime your a bit short on cash!! ha ha

Julie - Hooters   If my DH suggested going there he'd get a slap of me! Enjoy Big B tomorrow evening. My friends used to go up there every week they loved it (it was the one that had Jon Tickle etc in) Have you got anywhere with your letter yet? I was scheduled to see the nurses yesterday but they had time to fit me in so can't see how they haven't got time to deal with your letter - pester them, I would.

Ok, off to do a bit of housework aqnd make it look like I haven't been sleeping before DH gets in


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Forgot to say - this made me and DH giggle yesterday

When we were having our appointment with Dr Thum he was writing up stuff in my notes finsihed one page so turned to a blank page and said to himself

'I draw a big star here'

and put a big squiggle at the top of the page - did'nt write anything next to it so haven't a clue what he was doing, he obviously just fancied drawing a big star on the paper   It was very random and made us chuckle 

maybe you had to be there to appreciate it like we did  

Nic x really must go do the housework!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, thank God I'm home at last! That was beginning to feel like the longest working week of my life! Fortunately I've managed to book tomorrow off, because I'm so exhausted and braindead it's untrue.
Don't think I should have worked both the day after EC and the day after ET really.

Nic - what do you reckon 11x PMT's going to be like in that house! though two of them probably don't get PMT any more. Here's an auntie dance for you and Kate!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]                [/move]

Kate - how's your afternoon been? Nice to see your chum? Did you get squiffy in a lovely afternoon wine-drinking sesh?
Yep - the first couple of days of BB, when they're all SCREAMING AT THE TOP OF THEIR VOICES TRYING TO GET NOTICED is realy annoying. Hopefully the twins will be first out!

Jena - I was reading up on it last night, and AF isn't due until about 14 days after ovulation - egg collection in our cases. I think you would expect a period around Monday-Wednesday next week if that's right, so any pains at the moment are due to your body recovering from all the nasty drugs and invasive stuff. Plus the Cyclogest is nasty, nasty stuff - badness! But periods have been banned for us three - we're handing over our AF dust to Kate and Nic!

Oh dear - Ally, you have to get one of those telly limiters!  It's so addictive, even when they're doing nothing in that house. Are you SURE you don't need a passport for Wales  

Maria my lovely, how are you apart from some af pains? Have you broken out in spots? I have!

Hey there, the rest of you!
xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thats right Miranda I do not want to see a single post from you, Jena or Maria in the next 7 days mentioning the old witch    

unless of course your wishing here on me and Kate!

Nic x ok ok Im really going now to do some housework


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello girlies!! Just a quicky from me, as I am STARVING!!

Jena, Miranda & Maria

             ​
Now, thats the end of that!!!

Nic, Dr Thum did my ET and I swear he had no idea what a full bladder is like!! I can imagine him doing his little doodle though!!!

Julie, any news on anything hun?

Hope everyone ok, sorry a short one from me, be back later!!! Katie & Peter on tonight too!!!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Miranda - No spots for me this time but on my last 2ww I broke out in loads! And I had a really horrid cold and sinus pain, just as well I was off work as I really did look and feel awful! Thinking it must of been the Menopur coming out of my system because this time I'm feeling really well and not even a spot in sight!    Infact I'm worrying because I feel so well??   No tiredness, nothing, just a few tummy twinges in bed last night. You're supposed to feel yuk when preggers aren't you?! Oh well only a week to go   Enjoy your day off hun  

Kate -   Dr.Thum, he did my last transfer!    So much better this time with Marie Wren, men just don't get it do they? Even with the amount of practice they must get on a daily basis!  

Nic - Did you get the housework done? Hoover the stairs hun, that usually gets the old witch going!

Jena - Keep positive!    

Hello to everyone else, Maria xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies see youre doing ok.ggod luck to you all on your 2ww and sorry for any bfns.

as for me still feelin sick and fed up.ment to be on metformin but the sickness is here without takin it so getting anoyed .thought it was the tablets but stopped fora wk now,i know really naughty and must start takin them again.why oh why do i feel sick.... 

hayley


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

ha ha it was the way he said it to himself though 'I draw a big star here' like we should have gone 'WOW that is a big star'
bless him

Marie Wren did my et last time - shes fab!

yep got the housework done, hurrah.

Maria you got lots of stairs in your house no wonder that gets her going for you - i tell you what normally does it for me   cant be arsed with that tonight though  

catch you all later

nic x


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Kate - i haven't deserted  - but you are all nutters though   

Have been really busy at work and had no chance to post   having withdrawal symptoms ) ,  also  been catching up with friends last night - saw friend who had baby through ivf - bubs is now 3 months and so gorgeous   that was lovely and gave me lots of hope !!

Sorry for not doing personals but so much has happened I feel I need to have a good read through, Good luck to everyone  and will try harder tomorrow - missed BB to but doesn't sound like I missed to much where are the guys   

CJ xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Evening all,

Just a quick one from me, thankyou all for the encouragement, i do feel a little better now   

Nic - Just wondering, could it be the pill that makes you feel sick

Big hello to everyone, will be back later for a proper post   

Love Jena xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hayley you keep saying sorry for the bfn's! No one has had any bfn's since you last posted!!

Marie did my e/c, maybe I should have it the other way round, and let the bloke do the bit Im knocked out for!!! 

No af signs for me yet, 3 days to go and I normally have sore boobs by now. Bet she will be flipping late. 

Im off to have a really hot bath and clear my head. Feel all bunged up again now. Was fine earlier. 

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well I have some updates for you but I'm not sure how to take it .... Got a call from Dr Salah he said the letter from the head hosp was fine, but we have come across another issue ... He said because on my medical history Ive had a Overactive Thyroid  although its under control and I have stopped taking the medication.. Dr Salah wants a letter from my GP to say that this is not in my family!!!!! I understand that they need to know but they could have asked me for this ages ago, they would have had these by now...

I called my GP and asked him to do the letter he said the letter would be ready by tomorrow morning... I called DR Salah back and told him that I would have the letter tomorrow and he asked if i would bring the letter up to the Lister to save time  So off I'm up to the Lister tomorrow with another letter!!!!!

After I got off the phone from the Dr Lizzy called and I said that I would be up there tomorrow to pass this letter on to the DR. I asked her what I should do about the pill as Sunday is my last day of the pack, She said as they cant match me because of the letter I would need to take a 7 day break and then start the next pack . She said that they were so busy that Might start TX at the end of June...

I really hoped it would be sooner but I know people have to wait...

I hope everyone is well .. There is so much on TV tonight .. cant wait until 2mor 1 man is going in not sure if someone is being kicked out!!!!!!! I will say   to u all...

Ju xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, Hayley - you're making us ladies in waiting feel a bit jinxed with all this talk of BFNs! 

Oh Ju - what an utter pain in the   about that blinking letter! (I love blinking, I do)
You wouldn't believe they didn't tell you straight off the bat exactly what they needed, would you?  
Can you post a bigger pic of yourself, so we can look out for you in the crowd tomorrow? tell us what you're wearing and if you'll be waving anything.

Late Kate - have you got any peesticks?   You never know... I've been reading up on peesticks, and apparently the ones from the pound shops are often more sensitive than the expensive ones! I think I'll buy one of the cheapos and a more expensive one, to hedge my bets...
How are the Andres these days? I never watch that show - there must be something that clashes in the schedules.

Nic - Dr Thum is a chuckly chap, isn't he? I loved him. He said to us, 'Now Mr Robertson, when you go an do your sample...' and we looked at him in disbelief, saying 'now, you haven't lost the frozen sperm we've got, have you?' And he chuckled away, saying he hadn't read our form! But I forgave him because he was so nice! We had so many problems with that sperm! They kept forgetting they had it!
Yes, a bit of   usually gets Flo flowing!  

Maria, I don't think there's any rules in this game - you are evidently blooming in early pregnancy this time, whereas I am falling to bits! Just had a sleep though and feel a tiny scrap better.
I'm sure those embies are holding on for you - more Listerine twins!   

CJ it's so hard to catch up when you haven't been on for a day, isn't it? We're a right bunch of blathermouths! Hope you're feeling A1, and those follies are fattening up nicely for tomorrow's scan -   !

Jena - how's your pregnancy signs progressing? They definitely are signs, you know. I refuse to believe any different! Your embies are due to implant from about now, so that'll be what it is.  

Mitch, Ally    !
xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello! 

Bath was too hot   was getting myself all stressed out so I got out!! 

Julie, what a pain!!! Why couldnt they have told you that before. They must have seen all your medical history! And you are the second person to be told they are too busy to do tx yet. I think thats really off!! I hope you dont have a nightmare journey tomorrow, lucky you dont have anything planned eh. 

Miranda, or should I say Helen!! (Blinkin BB!) no! No peesticks in this house! Never any need for them!!! Not unless dh's    have had a magic turnaround and my ovaries have decided to play ball!!! God, could you imagine!!! You would all hear me screaming from the rooftops!

Anyway, there will be 3   on this board this time next week, they say it comes in 3's you know!!  (also, Mira, I have pm'd you!)

Maria, hope your aches and pains have eased off, that was the twins settling in nicely! They would have been more than ready to implant, the stage they were at!! So they were just letting you know they were sorted!! 

Jena, hope your little man been a good boy today!

CJ glad you havent deserted us! We may be mad, but we are lovely!! Good luck tomorrow hun, you may bump into Nikki, I mean Julie!!

Oooh nearly 9pm, then its BB at 10! Its gonna be a summer of late ones I can tell!! 

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi ya girls.

I feel I have not posted n here for a while and it has only been a day 

Well all my pg ladies how are you all feeling  like Kate say it does come in 3's   

Maria brill no pimples we don't do pimples 

Miranda are you taking it easy yet!

Hi Jena hows your little man. you can forgive him his little dennis moments everytime he smile at you  

JUles I am glad you got some news but not glad it is so c*&p. I never had my phonecall either. Keep your chin up misus 

Hi Nic brill another pill popper too. Thats you me and Jules and Hayely waiting for the next step.

Kate come and join us  I want to know who has the remote in your house   there is a lot of programmes you have picked out or does Dh watch em too?

Hi Em hows your day hun, it must be more interesting than mine. I took my son to do a fun run today but did I do it too? did I eck!!  I felt a little guilty seeing the amount of adults that did the run but the guilt only lasted a little while 

Hi Ally hows the little gems?

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Miranda - I will update you on what I'm wearing  and I'm going to make a banner!!!!!! Thats if I'm not at the Lister all day.. DP is going to take me to the natural history museum tomorrow 

Kate - They had all this info about me in March I'm a little upset that yet again I'm going to have to wait  I will make sure they don't forget me  

I'm also going to jump into a hot bath and then watch Katie and Peter and then BB I love Sky Plus!!!!

I hope to be back on later..... is anybody at the Lister 2mor

Ju xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well il shut my mouth then shall i!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i only say these things
1.just incase ive missed anything
2.just incase anyone who reads but doesnt post has had a bfn
what is wrong with you ladies lately with medo you dislike me or something............


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Hayley,

I think what it is, is a difficult time at the mo. There are 3 ladies on this thread going thru their 2ww.  
I am sure you remember how that feels hun.    I think it is probably nerves all round. Things are a little fraught and people can easily be offended. and bfn are constant  unintentional reminders .   

hope you feel better soon and start tx quick I am not intending any badly feeling in this post, just trying to be helpful.

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Hayley come on. We just said there have been no bfns since your last post, there are only a few of us who post on here, so its not hard to miss it if someone has had a neg. The last one I think, was mine. 7th of May. Its now almost June. 

Anyway. 

Mitch, he watches them with me hun!! He wears the trousers, I just pick them out for him!!!!!!  



(Julie, we might be cycle buddies hun if it goes to plan for me!! Me, you & Nic could be the next Maria, Miranda and Jena!)
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hayley, just read other people's posts - that's all we ask! It makes it seem that you're not interested in everyone else, when you don't post anything that relates to anyone else's posts. 

I'm sure that's not really the case, so no need to be offended.

Make sure you don't miss anything by going back to your last post and reading people's stories. We're all going though this incredibly tough experience together, and trying to support each other best we can.

xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I like that explanation Kate   I think I am forth in line for the t.v Garry first then Erinn( she is a bad flicker), Howie then I come last!! I think I am going to have a rethink about that 

who's going to be my buddy   I'll trot to the lister on my own then, and sit on my own drinking a water on my own then. billy no mates   

How is everyone today? It is a bright and sunny day here. How are you Mira, Jena and Maria? like the 3 muscateers on a new adventure. I am rambling aren't I?

O.K I have a question   I read on here now I am sure it was Kate you said that you are not to wash with soap b4 ec or is it et (god I hope it was you Kate   no offence) because it can effect the embies, have I got it wrong again and can some one explain ppplleease!

and another...... thing has anyone been on antibiotics and d/r too? I have just been put on some yesterday for a week and expect I will have to let Lister know. 

Morning Em you have been quiet. 

Jules how are you today. I hope your Lister day gets better and you can join me. Whats that song soo lonely 

Hello Nic here a little dance just for you and aunty flo                    has it worked?

Hi CJ good luck fot today hun hopefully you will get your ec day brill 

mitch
xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Good Morning everyone,

Hayley - When you right those posts its like you are not bothered where everyone elses' tx are at as you obviously haven't read through the posts, we are supposed to be encouraging each other? No offence intended  

Kate -    af dance for you......

Em - You have been a little quiet are you ok??  

Mitch - Are you feeling a little lonley   Just think though, if you do go in on your own you will get ALL the attention

CJ - Am i right in thinking you are at lister today for scan?? If so     , let us know how you get on

Julie - Have loadsa fun tonight and don't forget to let us know what Dr says today, have you got your list of questions??

Miranda/Maria - How are you all doing?? I too have spots, but i always have spots!!!! I have been feeling a tad better than i was...........only 6 days to go
                          

Hope i haven't missed anyone   

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Only six days to go for you! I'm definitely leaving my test till the Friday, as i'm working Thursday and don't want to go in after a BFN.
Are you excited? Do you feel pg? You've been pg before so that's why I ask - I have no idea what it feels like!

It's   clenching stuff, isn't it?  

Now tell me - how are you and Maria getting on with this bloody Cyclogest? I'd rather have an injection I think! It's hideous. I've tried front entrance (gacky white nastiness looking like a bad case of thrush) and back entrance (constipation, trapped wind and white gloopiness in the poos I do manage!)
Is that TMI girlies?  

Yes, Em - where the heck are you dear? I hope AF isn't making you too ill to post - has she not left yet?

Mitch, I've PM'd you duckie  
We'll all be here supporting you when you go through this head-screwing tx, never you fear!

Ju - decided what you're wearing yet? it's looking a little chilly out there, but the baying crowd will keep you warm! have you seen, there's actually a Big Brother thread on here  
Apparently those annoying twins have separate numbers,so we have to get them out one by one  

CJ, good luck for the scan today - roll on EC!

Kate - where are you this morning, birdie?

Maria - are you working dear?

Nic - has auntie called yet? Did you find the energy for some vigorous AF encouragement  

Ally, have you tried on that bikini yet? Best not to jiggle too much!

Hayley? Are you still with us?

Now, who have I missed THIS time?

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girlies!!

Awwww Mitch, dont be lonley hun!! As jena says, you can be the star of the show, and have ALL the attention when its your go!!! 

Julie, you are probably on your way up to Lister now! If it were me, I would make my letter into the shape of an aeroplane, and throw it at them!!   Only kidding!!!!   have fun at the BB show, we want a big banner or something saying HI LISTERINES!!!!!! Then we know its you!!!

Jena, hows things today? 6 days to go already? Thats madness! So this time next week, you will officially know!!!  

Maria, are you still blooming!? You have the weekend off now dont you? Are you househunting or relaxing?? 

Miranda, you have the day off today dont you?? Your texts (and maria's) last night were cracking me up! Honestly!!! Those twins should be removed NOW! The stupid rap, hey Im stoopid, yay OK! and ITS PIIIIIINK!     I must have pmt cos I was ready to turn off last night!!!   Hope Wilma ok, dont let the twins annoy her!

CJ, good luck for scan! I feel you will be coming home with your trigger shot, getting it done tomorrow, having a drug free day sunday and in there monday! (yay!!!)

Nic, now, I have checked my diary and I am thinking wed-thurs is good for me too so dont be changing the plans now!!! AF cannot turn up for me this weekend, unless its sunday, which would be good! Hope you are ok!! 

Ally, hope the bikini is censored!!! Is meg enjoying the twins!?!?!

I am having my eyebrows done today, which is good as I look like an albino. With a bright red nose I would like to add. Not a good look  no matter how hard I try! Also, did I tell you? As well as the couple of hours I will be doing in the office, I have been asked to do some audio typing at home   for a university, medical related stuff. Supposed to be good money, so if you find I have suddenly disappeared, its because I am now rich and too busy!!!   So, I will be doing 2 jobs, and being Mummy, and tx hopefully. If that doesnt keep me busy then I dont know what will!!! 

(I like being busy you see!)

BYE!!
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! Those twins should be a warning to us fertility treatment ladies - Ally, please dress yours in DIFFERENT outfits!!! Encourage them to have separate personalities, please!

I dye my own eyebrows - it's not too bad if you allow for one day of looking like Groucho Marx! And it costs about £7 for the whole year's worth! I must get my hair cut, only I can't afford my good hairdresser. He's wonderful, but v expensive!
Shall I go for a cheaper salon, or just wait?

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda - Cyclogest, mmmmm, i am using front entrance just can't bring myself to use rear (things come out not in - hence why they call it the exit!!!), anyhooo, yes horrible gungy goo that feels like you have come on, you know that wet sort of feeling   , then of course there is the knicker checking, can't pass the toilet door without popping in for a quick check!!!! Then of course is the toilet tissue inspection - why can i not use toilet tissue with out the urge to study it closly, good job i don't have a magnify glass!!!!!! Sorry if TMI, but you did ask!!!      Apart from that and analysing every twinge........and trying my damned hardest to remember how i was feeling at this point when i had tx and got ds............and can't remember for the life of me............. i am fine.........oh and wishing it was this time next week.............god i think i am going crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And that's coming from a tx veteran! Honestly, I don't know how you've managed to go through all those attempts - you're one brave lady, Jena!
All worth it for your ds though - it shows that you must never give up!

Do you not remember any symptoms being different for ds?

Back entrance is so much less messy and causes only a momentary panic as it goes in! Honest! And it means I can indulge in a bit of nookie if I so choose - couldn't do that with cottage cheese leaking out all over! Now that's definitely TMI, n'est pas?

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

sex, sex, nope don't know what that is!!! Been married 8 years this year.... stopped all that, mmmmmm, about 7 years ago now..........   

As for being brave.......nope, stubborn, i will have a baby, i will have a baby, i will have a baby.....etc....is more like!!!!! Yep, i am one stubborn cow, i know what i want and i will GET it, albiet eventually........ As for tx when i got ds, by that time i was kinda like oh sod it and didn't really think about it too much......i know i tested on the Monday and got a bfn, but wasn't convinced and just knew i was, so tested on the Thursday (test day) and got a bfp....... but this time i am driving myself nuts trying to remember!!!!! driving dh n uts as well i think.....i have never wished a week of my life away so much!!!!        

I am NOT shoving a pessarie followed by finger up my butt - sorry but no!!!      besides my nails are too long


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, you glamourpuss! My nails are never long - they're always full of soil!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

sorry i am a bit quiet atm

I have been reading but i have had so little energy

I have been going to bed very early (not like me i know) I still dont feel right but i have been to the  to have my injection i think they are not always on the same planet as us but never mind!

Kate ooh u busy bee u

Miranda i think i would choose the back door too!
Wilma! Wilma! Wilma! Wilma!

Jena and maria hope ur both doing ok wow less than a week for u guys to go now
how r u both feeling

Julie, i did think of u yesterday when i was watching a BB programme and Nikki was in it saying who is she who is she lol

i agree with kate, u need a listerines banner lol
hope that the trip to the lister goes ok  u soon have a match

CJ hope that ur scan has gone ok today honey  
wont be long before EC now honey

Hayley hope ur ok, i really would see someone about the sickness honey

Well as i said i went to the drs this morning and went to kick ass about bouncer plaque
well it turns out it was ready last week but the guy whose normally there wasnt in and the guy who was covering didnt know where to look, he claims he rang and left a message on the answerphone he didnt as we had no messages on our answerphone, nor on our mobiles answerphones either gggrrrr

Willow is a little crow
when i was at work on wednesday she emptied our kitchen cupboard (the one under the sink)
she ate all her treats (there was loads of them  so i said to dh he needs to put on some cupboard safety locks so i bought some yesterday, did he fit them... no... so went to drs this morning, came home and omg

well shes not had any treats but has chewed the wire of my charger for my ipod
she has lightbulbs in her bed
and persil soap powder liquitabs in her bed some are burst

I rang dh and he said oh not again i did point out that if he had done it last night she wouldnt have been able to get in there! so not her fault but shes still in the dog house!

obviously 3 kongs 2 big bones and assortment of toys is not enough!
argh

on a good point tho my laptop is back at comet, they ring and tell me half hour after i get back from town dont they argh

oh well will ring dh and ask him if he can collect on way home!

yesterday i went to bed for an hour and got a lecture for it so am going to watch BB from last night i virgin plussed it cos i was cream crackered went to bed at 8 watched the bill and katie and peter and then went to sleep

back later on
Emxx

PS if u want to see Bouncers plaque
click below
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=12545&pos=0


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Girls

My nails seem to grow  and snap quickly too. 

Morning Kate you must be busy you have normally wrote on here more by now  we are going to have to get used to that. 

I wonder how jules has got on? I hope she gets a decent answer today. 

Well dh has decided to go young on me! He has gone and bought a tent so he and his mates can go to see a beach party festival . My neighbours kids have gone too so it will be like a reunion. My hubby bless him is gonna have a surprise, he has also decided to stay at the beach party place  (only one night for him) party will go on for 3 nights. I wonder if he will cope  

we will see

That is nice you have got Bouncers plaque Em I think I will take a peek. hope you feel better soon hun

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Em! I'm feeling so sad reading your plaque to Bouncer. You've had a dreadful year, but it's going to get better now! I can't believe the devastation wreaked by Willow! That's horrendous!
Has she been sick yet?

Mitch, are you not going camping then? It always seems more appealing than it is once you've actually pitched up!


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Mira

Its seems to be boys only  so not invited! Not that I am bothered! I AINT BOVERED! It will probably get very smelly when men are together and been drinking beer.

He is going to take me to the next one.  

Em you have got a lovely plaque for Bouncer you have done him proud hun 

mitch
xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

AAhh Mira just noticed your ticker am I blind or what when did you do that?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

oh my lord ! this 2ww has made Miranda and Jena a couple of nutters   

I'm a back door kinda girl - ONLY for the cyclogest though  

Em - Bouncers plaque is lovely.  Do you know what we did for Charlie? We have a Olive tree in pot and Charlies urn is buried in the pot. On top of it we have a really pretty Angel ornament on it. the angel is curled up sleeping. its so lovely.  I'll take a picture one day and post it.  And the tree has grown loads since we planted it!

Mitch - when are you starting TX?  Might you not be mine, Kates and Julies cycle bud?  Don't worry if your not you'll be getting all the attention to yourself.  I got to share mine with Kate and Julie   

Kate - glad Wednesday/thursdays good for you! ha ha.  We are away at end of June and then back for a few days then off to belgium for 3 days at begin of july so may time it all to happen when we are due back from Belgium.    might mean I have to wait till saturday/sunday though to start pill.  oh god I just dont know!

In case your all wondering as I don't have the most regular of cycles I might just start taking the pill - which I am told is ok to do as long as your sure your not pregnant.  If af doesn't turn up by herself in the next 8/9 days I will defo start on the pill (do a preg test first of course and DH is on a sex ban for the moment)

Glad to see we have no af talk from Miranda, Jena and Maria today (so far!) Keep those positive thoughts up Ladies                  

Julie - hope today goes ok - have fun this evening 

Hi to everyone else
catch you all later

Nic


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Ooh Miranda, meant to say Yau Thum really needs to get into the habit of reading patient notes! First thing he said to us was 'You come here with bad news today' YEP....then he says ' So what happened - you start bleeding 2 weeks after transfer'  err no..I was pregnant with twins and lost them both actually  

Hes so lovely though I just can't hold it against him (and he drew a big star on my file   do you think that is code for something?)

bless him

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Nic.

I am waiting for the Lister to call me to start d/r, they told me monday they were going to call some time this week but I think it will probably be when Lena is back next week. I have been on my 2nd pack of pill now for 6 days I think. So you just never know we may be doing this together or I may be a week in front.   not too worried when, I just do not like waiting around and I have plans for July so I want things to fit in smoothly and nicely. Yep   I saw a flying pig, no harm in hoping things run smooth anyway. 

I think it is great that you will be starting soon and I only wish Kate now will get in there and ask too! It will be good if she can get started. 

Are you hearing me Kate    

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Very quick post - had scan today  and they are getting a little bigger but still have some growing to do - can't remember all the sizes but nurse said 9 look good - still lots of smaller ones -  hospital shall call later with blood test results as may need to go in again tomorow & they may up my dosage again  - still havent confirmed ec date  but possible wed which is DH b'day !

You lot talk far to much  I am  really  trying to keep up  - failing miserably !! ( you may be nuts but yes lovely - thank you for all lovely words for todays scan  

Will do personals later I promise   boss is around so must get my head down,  but thinking of everyone and sending lots of hope and happiness       

love CJ xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Popped home for lunch again to see how you all are..

Miranda - No I don't feel pregnant, don't feel anything!    Although last time I remember not feeling any different until I found out I actually was. No boob changes this time either but last time they def got bigger! Trying to be as positive as poss but they're are no signals/symptoms yet    No tiredness, af type aches, zilch! Are you feeling any different? Jena are you?  I keep trying to be positive and visualise getting that BFP but the negativity is starting to creep in   And to top it all we've just received a bill for £950 from Lister.. Argh!!!!! Thank god I'm working it's the only thing keeping me sane. Speaking of which better get back. Sorry for rant and no personals, will be back later.

Love to all  

Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG! He didn't even read your notes for a follow-up, Nic WTF? I know he's lovely, but Jesus!
I'm just sitting here shaking my head and wondering how much they get paid to be so inept! I'll lay bets it's at least triple if not five times what I'm on...

ANYway, of course there's no talk of AF from the 2WW-ers! We're not having another one for at least eight months!   So, no more of that for me, Maria or jena, eh girlies?

Mitch - Laura on the poor responders board demanded to know where my pg test ticker was! I'd forgotten to do it... Quite exciting though, eh?  
Give them another ring, and keep ringing till they're sick of it and phone you back!   

CJ, your follies are doing fine! A tiny bit slow, but as the Guinness ad goes, Good things come to those who wait! They're probably going to be great quality, which is the absolute main thing. So, looking good for Wednesday!


Maria, I am feeling different than normal - my belly's swollen and I can feel my ovaries all the time. But heaven knows if that's good or not - I'm trying very hard not to think about it too much!
Gawd, the bills, the bills (Hunchback of Chelsea Bridge).
I'd show you mine, but you'd pass out! 
Don't worry about being positive and negative - I feel like a flaming yo-yo! We'll get through it together.

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

To be fair my NHS consultant had been just as bad and not sent a copy of Charlies PM (good job I'm on the ball and took a copy   ) to them. I know the Lister are aware of what happened as I got a letter from Marie Wren.

Blimey you must get paid a lot! I reckon hes on 10x my measly salary   mind you there are bonuses in my job like sitting all day in my pj's !

Pregnancy hormones will iratate your ovaries - dont think this happens in a normal pregnancy but defo does in IVF where they have been tinkered with

AF whos she

Maria - the bill will be worth it hun.

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Thanks for your kind words about Bouncers Plaque

This one is for her grave where she is buried
Shes going to have a rose bush planted there when we put the plaque up

We are also going to have a rosebush planted in a big planter outside the back door and will have another plaque the same in there we also will be having a bench, and a little plaque with in loving memory of bouncer on it

We figured that way we can sit outside in the sunshine (should we have any) on her bench and think of her and i think she would be very pleased to see us there!

Incidentally Willow hasnt been sick she bursts the stuff open (the liquitabs) and just leaves them there!
her toothpaste she left on the floor and dh said to me last night u know u need to start brushing her teeth as shes starting to get doggy breath! well now i dont cos shes helped herself! one less job for me then!

well i thought putting her toy box in front of the cupboard was the way to go but she can move it so until dh puts the locks on then i will put the tumble dryer up against it

oh the joys of puppyhood!

Em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97411.new#new

Happy Chatting

heres to lots of 

Love Emxx


----------

